# Problema con amplificador de auto



## dmgvenezuela

Hola, buen dia, tengo un amplificador para carros en el cual se me calientan mucho los transistores de salida al subirle un poquito de volumen no mas, la verdad que no se cual puede ser el problema pues ya probe los mosfet, cambie el integrado s494, los transistores adyacentes a esta zona, los diodos tambien y tambien chequie los transistores del canal 1 que es el que monte para hacer la ultima prueba despues de cambiar el s494.

Mi pregunta es si habra algunos voltajes de referencia que pueda medir en la zona de la fuente para ver si todo esta bien? de antemano gracias, y pido disculpas por cualquier infraccion ocasionada ya que soy nuevo en el foro


----------



## flacojuan

hola que tal..... oye que marca es el amplificador?? si quieres coloca unas fotos para darte unas referencias.....


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola Juan, mi nombre es David. Hermano, es un amplificador Boss Chaos 900, he adjuntado una cantidad considerable de fotos, como puedes ver, en el instante que saque las fotos no tenia los mosfet puestos, tampoco tenia los puentes de diodos ni los transistores de salida, si necesitas que suba mas fotos no hay problema, y gracias por la ayuda que puedas prestarme.

Ahora solo tengo los mosfet y el puente de diodo montados. De los transistores de salida solo me quedan 3, el 4 transistor KB688 que me servia para montar un solo canal y probar la planta se me quemo ayer  saludos!

"El unico tiempo perdido es el que no se aprovecha en cuestiones de provecho"


----------



## ibdali

hola, deberías dividir en dos partes, primero verificar la fuente conmutada, la tensión de salida tanto + como - deben ser iguales(pero opuestas), y los valores de los capacitores te darán una idea de la tensión, si tiene capacitores de filtro de 63v, debe tener por lo menos unos +-50v.

Si mides las tensiones y esta todo bien, ya pasas al amplificador en sí.

sino veo mal, esos capacitores son de 50v, entonces deberías medir por lo menos +-40v.

no hace falta que cambies componentes solo por cambiar, si la fuente funciona bien, deja esa parte intacta.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Gracias por el aporte hermano, medire entonces que voltaje tengo a las salidas de los capacitores y te digo, imagino que ellos se encargan de filtrar la onda sinusoide que rectifica el puente de diodos. Hare eso ahora mismo que acabo de terminar de comer 

Y gracias... 

Bueno, decidi volver a revisar todos los transistores de la parte del oscilador, tambien saque todos los transistores del canal 2 y los probe, mañana voy a ir a comprar unos nuevos kd718 y kb688, solo me falta probar los transistores del canal 1 los cuales sacare mañana si me da chance, voy a comprar un par de a6858s que es el integrado que esta al ladito de la fuente y se lo colocare solo para descartar, comprare un mosfet 48n, ya que uno se me quemo en la ultima prueba, tal vez era este el que estaba medio malo, una pregunta, ese voltaje que debo tener a la salida de los transistores es de cuanto? nose, no me podrian dar un estimado en rango? y gracias por cualquier ayuda que puedan darme


----------



## ibdali

no se a que te refieres, no se te ocurra medir la tensión en los transistores(con un tester común), porque la alta frecuencia te descontrolará el tester, solo mide la tensión en los capacitores, como te dije, debe estar alrededor de +-40v. El cable negro del tester lo mandas al punto medio de la salida del toroide, y la otra punta a los capacitores. 

de todas formas tu dijiste al principio que el ampli llegaba a encender, solo que se calentaba al subir el volumen. Por eso te digo que no cambies componentes por cambiar, ya que ahora se te queman los irf48n, los cuales son parte de la fuente, no del ampli, es decir, ahora esta peor que antes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

che, ya que estamos, cuanto potencia(RMS) entrega ese amplificador??


----------



## flacojuan

hola que tal.... oye primero lo primero.... conecta todo lo referente a la fuente de alimentacion; despues mide la tension que le llegan a los colectores de los transistores de salida.... claro como referencia usa la puesta a tierra de los conectores de salida de audio... si los negativos. tiene que estar alrededor de 30 voltios no creo que tenga mucho mas. si todo esta ok, en cualquiera de los canales mide la tension en sus bases tanto en el NPN como en el PNP (en las salidas me refiero) no tiene que haber mas de 500mV, si hay mucho mas tenes un problema en los driver o en el multiplicador.... si todo esta ok... y el amplificador tiene audio sin distorsion y crees que calienta demasiado ya puestos en el disipador, pues quiere decir que los transistores son requete malos..... jejeje. aqui en venezuela eso es normal.

en fin a m me gusta mucho colocarles el C5198 y el A1941, o tambien el D998 y el B778 de esos que  son de plasticos en su totalidad... chequea a ver y comentas saludos...


----------



## ibdali

"flacojuan", no tiene nada que ver, si el amplificador calentaba(exageradamente) con los transistores originales no significa que sean de mala calidad, algo esta fallando, no puedes cambiar los transistores por los que te gusten. Si esos transistores están ahí por algo es, si el tipo entra a cambiar por cambiar, no la va a arreglar ni en 20 años.


----------



## pandacba

Por otro lado los que son de plástico en su totalidad disipan menos potencia que los que llevan la parte de atras metálica


----------



## flacojuan

yo recomiendo los que escribi porque precisamente, son los que en la practica en mi sector anda de joya. claro que no es recomendable cambiar por cambiar........ si los originales estan dañados y los cambio y le salio ese "problemita" y al realizar las correspondientes mediciones no encuentra nada dañado o fuera de lugar que mas yo pensaria..... nada los $%#&%$%$ transistores, y te digo por que todos los dias reparo amplificadores y veo que muchos de ellos son de mala calidad (claro si son los originales los que traen ellos todo ok), aqui en mi localidad como dije anteriormente muchos pero muchos transistores dejan mucho que desear incluso en amplificadores de 40W.

y los que son plasticos en su totalidad; los he probado y no me quejo de ellos......muy buenos....


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola, gracias por sus respuestas compañeros, bueno hoy me dispondre a realizar las mediciones correspondientes en el area de la fuente, voy a colocar el mosfet que se me quemo y chequeare esos voltajes a la salida de los capacitores para ver si esta alrededor de 30 - 40 volts

El amplificador es de 200w rms por canal y de 1600w PMPO o valor pico, es estable a 2 ohms.

Estaba pensando en lo de los driver, por alli leyendo en internet busque info de eso :S la cual me costo unos cuantos pelos y varias neuronas saber a que hacia referencia el termino "driver"  asi que saque todos los transistores que tienen los canales, los chiquiticos, eso si no sin antes anotar donde van, los medi en prueba de diodos e indica que todos estan buenos, tanto los kta1266, ktc3198, ktb631 y ktd600.

Podria ser que algunos de ellos esten en fuga? yo solo tengo un multimetro digital no tengo multimetro analogico para hacer la prueba de fuga que sale en internet donde deflecta la aguja polarizando inversamente con el analogico, hice la misma prueba pero con el multimetro digital y ninguno condujo, se que el analogico mete mas voltaje que el digital y que por eso la medida es mas confiable, pregunto, habra alguna manera de hacerla sin ese multimetro analogico?. Yo pense en meterle un bajo voltaje polarizando inversamente las terminales de los transistores donde uno mide el diodito y conectar el multimetro en serie para medir corriente, en el diagrama se ve mejor 

y disculpen las bondades del paint 

Por cierto juan los transistores que les he puesto son KTB688 y KTD718 pero esta vez los compre en otro sitio 

Se me olvido adjuntar la imagen, aqui esta. Voy a montar la fuente ya que tengo los mosfet fuera de la placa. y gracias por la ayuda, ya les cuento como va esto 

Bueno, ya pude montar la parte de la fuente, no coloque los transistores de salida solo para chequear que la fuente encendiera y encencio sin ningun problema, no he colocado aun ninguno de los transistores de salida pero sin colocarlos pude medir el voltaje de los capacitores como dijo ibdali, tengo 36 y -36 volts, cosa que por la logica de lo que me han dicho debe estar bien la fuente  . Ahora procedere a montar un canal y ver los voltajes que me dijo juan que chequeara en la base y en los colectores a ver si todo esta bien.

 Juan cuando dices multiplicador te refieres a los operacionales verdad? Yo compre 2 por si acaso, solo que nose cual sustituiria pues nose cual pueda estar malo.

Los consegui en 8 bolos y el ampli lleva 7, que me recomiendas, que los cambie todos o que los vaya cambiando de auno por uno. 7 x 8 = 56Bs  bueno, ya esta mañana compre 2 asi que serian menos.

Ya monto las medidas a ver que tal

Buenas tardes hermano, espero que todo bien por alla, gracias por las respuestas, tratare de hacer de nuevo la medicion del voltaje que me pediste y mañana la estare montando a ver que tal.

Armare solo el canal 1 y probare si hay audio

Ya compre los operacionales en 5 bs cada uno  asi que aprovechare de montarlos, son iguales al que traia la placa, me cersiore de ello con el datasheet, bueno es que ya los habia quitado y como compre estos se los pondre para justificar el gasto jeje 

Solo una cosa juan, sabes que no chequie las resistencias del canal 1, osea no las he revisado porque todas se ven nuevesitas, no muestran señas de daño aunque si me dices que las revise las revisare, si te das cuenta, en las imagenes se ven todas muy bien. De todas formas tu me dices porque yo la verdad solo conosco el daño que puede sufrir un resistor cuando se calienta excesivamente y si el resistor era por decir algo de 100 ohm quedaria de 90 u 80 ohm dependiendo del calentamiento, ademas del daño cuando quedan achicharradas jeje, en las practicas de laboratorio achicharre algunas por ocio 

Hola, buen dia compañeros

Hoy hice la medicion que me pediste, aqui los datos:

Voltaje de base de Q7 para los kb688: - 1.1volt

Voltaje de base de Q7 para los kd718: 1.1 volt

Despues de hacer esto decidi hacer una prueba solo con el canal 1 montado en pleno, se comenzaron a calentar de nuevo los transistores pero esta vez pude notar que no se calientan todos, son solo 2 de ellos. se calientan tanto que hasta una ampolla me salio cuando los toque aparte de que en la prueba se me quemo otro mosfet y se me quemo otro transistor  

La verdad que nose que pueda ser ahora  pero por lo menos se que en ese canal se calientan esos 2 transistores, se pueden visualizar cuales son en la imagen de canal 1. Exactamente son el Q23 y Q22 que son respectivamente un ktb688 y un ktd718. Que crees que pudiera ser hermano, me parece que el volaje que medi en las bases es aceptable no?

Mayor ampolla la que me salio en el dedo pulgar, voy a ponerme una cebolla alli :S


----------



## flacojuan

hola que tal... oye te adjunto un diagrama de ejemplo para explicarte a lo que le dicen "multiplicador de Vbe", el cual ya esta señalado. 

Referiendome al diagrama ese circuito esta formado por R7, R8 y Q7, la cual lo que hace es mantener polarizado a los transistores de la etapa de salida, en el umbral de la conduccion. por lo que si realizas una medicion entre colector y emisor de Q7 este debe estar cerca de los 2V, si existe mucha mas tension logicamente que los transistores que forman el circuito de salida empezaran a conducir y asi su posterior recalentamiento. Entonces me diras para que esto??? Bueno simplemente para que precisamente los transistores de salida esten cortados en ausencia de señal y ademas para evitar lo que se conoce como distorsion por cruce o crossover. puedes investigar sobre ello.....

En cuanto a la medicion en el diagrama, muestra el pundo donde debes medir. eso si la referencia de tierra lo llevas al negativo de los parlantes no otra para que tengas mas seguridad en la medicion....

Lo de los operacionales nada que ver con esa falla..... puedes realizar la medicion con solo colocar un solo par de NPN y PNP.

veremos com te va. saludos....


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Bueno, ya pude montar el canal 1 y pude hacer las mediciones, he aqui los datos:

Voltaje de base de los pnp KTB688 = 0,485 v
Voltaje de base de los npn KTD718 = 0,520 v
Voltaje de colector de los pnp ktb688 = -32 v
Voltaje de colector de los npn ktd718 = 32 v

Sera esa variacion entre los voltajes de base de los npn y pnp correcta?, esta bien que sea asi?
Me parece que el de colector esta bien pero los de base me llaman la atencion.

Acabo de sacar los operacionales de la placa, son 7 menos el de la fuente, saque solo 6 pero no se como probarlos :S tratare de ver como los mido :S sino me tocara comprarlos


----------



## flacojuan

oye esas tensiones estan bien no te preocupes....... y los operacionales por que miras hacia ellos????. acaso la falla no era un calentamiento de lo transistores..... naaa dejalos como estan vuelvelos a colocar y empieza a montar los transistores del otro canal, tiene que marcar practicamente lo mismo, si es asi solo conecta un parlante, inyectale y pruebas unos segundos en cada canal.... si el audio es nitido..... solo armala como debe ser, que ese amplificador esta bien; eso si aprieta bien los tornillos que sujetan los transistores. y alli si prueba con toda la potencia.

que se calienta el amplificador?. eso es normal.... solo tienes que preocuparte por los transistores que sean de buena calidad..... claro si las tensiones como te dije estan iguales o parecidas.. suerte..........

algo que vi..... en el KTB688 es 0,4V o -0,4V, deberia ser negativo vuelve a chequearlo.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Okey, creo que entendi lo que es el multiplicador, llevandolo al amplificador me parece que Q7 es un transistor cuyo colector va pegado a la base del pnp o npn de los transistores de salida segun sea el caso, me parece que en mi caso son los KTb600 y KTD631 uno para los pnp y otro para los npn, porfavor corrigeme si no estoy en lo cierto.

Ahora bien, si en ausencia de señal tengo mas de 2 voltios alli quiere decir que el transistor de salida conduce no? 

Una preguntica hermano, sabes que cuando esta tarde hice la ultima prueba para recabar las medidas, note que se calentaban unas resistencias (la puedes observar en la foto de canal 1, esta ubicada en la parte superior derecha y es grande y de color marron, creo que de 33 ohms por las franjas naranjas). Ella debe calentarse? o es que es signo de que los transistores de salida estan conduciendo aun sin meterle señal, es que tambien se calento en el canal 2 y alli no tenia transistores de salida, bueno, de todas formas yo mañana hare esa medicion. 

Y disculpa mi curiosidad pero porque no podrian ser los operacionales?  es que como revise cada transistor, y cada diodo, uno por uno y todos estaban bien pense que podria ser algun operacional averiado, y gracias por el tiempo que le han dedicado a esta reparacion, de verdad que sin su ayuda seria imposible, gracias


----------



## flacojuan

compa, si, el circuito multiplicador va en las bases de esos transistores efectivamente. lo de la resistencia es de 330 ohmios y tiene la funcion de servir como limitadora de corriente  para el diodo zener que tiene al lado.... que por cierto debe ser de 15V y alimenta a los operacionales, y si se calienta un tanto. Que por cierto vuelve a chequear el canal dos, no solo los transistores se dañan tambien los resistores sufren. en fin dale con calma mañana con la mente fresca..... pero por lo menos hazle una prueba de audio al canal 1 rapidamente......se tiene que escuchar audio eb forma perfecta.


----------



## ibdali

un par de preguntas para guiarme

1: el amplificador es de dos canales?, solo para asegurarme, aunque por la foto veo que así es.

2: lo estas probando con carga(parlante)?, o se calientan sin carga??

3: en ambos canales pasa lo mismo?

me gustaría que me indiques en la primer foto que cargaste, cual es el canal 1 y cual es el 2.

y también dime que parte armaste cuando te refieres que solo armaste el canal 1(señala la foto si puedes).

ah, otra cosa, los 200w rms los dice entregar a 4ohm o a 2ohm??


----------



## flacojuan

que tal...hermano dmg. como te dije tiene que haber alrededor de 400mV. pero tu me habias dicho que estaban marcando bien. no entiendo que fue lo que hiciste?????.

bueno logicamente que el mosfet se quemo por exceso de carga....

pero vamos a recapitular todo. y a poner orden no te vallas a desesperar.....

1. tienes la lampara de prueba colocada?, me refiero a la serie con un bombillo de 150W; que en este caso estaria mas que bien....

2. saca todos los transistores de salida.... vamos a olvidarnos de ellos por un momento.

3. repara la fuente de alimentacion...... es decir coloca el mosfet que se daño.

4. al encender la fuente existe alimentacion en los transistores de salida???. habias dicho que eran +36 y -36 Voltios.....

5. has eso primero nos dices sobre eso.

compa ibdali.... si; el amplificador es de dos canales, en las fotos tiene los titulos a la seccion del cual se refiere.... no recuerdo que halla mencionado si los dos canales tenia el mismo problema, pero habia dicho que segun mediciones que yo recomende estaban bien en el canal 1, bueno no se que haria cuando me dijo las otras mediciones. en fin vamos a ver... si tienes algun otro tipo de prueba comentalo por fa, para ayudar al compatriota.....saludos.


----------



## ibdali

mi pregunta va en el sentido que por ahí el se esta equivocando al realizar las mediciones y cambios de componentes, por eso le digo que me indique a que el llama canal 1 y que componentes coloca y cual no. Porque por la mediciones que dio anteriormente el amplificador debería haber funcionado perfectamente.

Otro problema puede ser dc que provenga de los operacionales de entrada. Habría que revisar eso.

ahi vi los de los canales.
 cuando dijo esto

"Voltaje de base de Q7 para los kb688: - 1.1volt

Voltaje de base de Q7 para los kd718: 1.1 volt"

se refería a tensión de base de los transistores de salida????, o a la respectiva base de Q20 y Q21??, lo primero estaría mal y lo segundo bien.

porque Q7 se encuentra en el canal 2.

otra cosa, según dijo, en el post 20, solo se calienta Q22 y Q23, he aqui todo un tema!!!!!!!, si eso pasa, también debería pasarle a Q32 y Q33. Y si es verdad que solo calienta Q22 y Q23 estamos hablando que el problema no son la polarizaciones de base sino que efectivamente los transistores que coloco en el lugar de Q22 Y Q23 estaban quemados o eran truchos o algo, y solo sería cuestión de cambiarlos nuevamente. Por eso hay que tener bien claro las mediciones sino estamos hablando de cosas diferentes.


----------



## flacojuan

exacto ibdali...... el dijo los +/-1.1, para los transistores de salida, por los numeros que escribe, eso a mi criterio estaria mal. Es cierto que si los dice con respecto a Q20 y Q21 estaria bien 

en fin. voy a colocar unas mediciones con respecto a los pines de los transistores de las cuales deberia haber, con respecto a lo que el dijo, y asi nos organizamos un poco.

*Tension de base de Q21= -1.1V
*Tension de base de Q20= +1.1V
*Tension de base de Q23 y Q33= - 0.5V
*Tension de base de Q22 y Q32= +0.5V

Con esas tensiones todo deberia ir bien; si calientan los transistores es por que son de mala calidad. cuestion que lo habia dicho anteriormente, por ello yo le recomende los que en la practica por mi sector funcionan bien (Venezuela, Cd Bolivar), de todas maneras compa ibdali si crees que estoy errado en algun valor comentelo por favor.....


----------



## ibdali

los valores deberían ser tal cual lo has colocado, lo que me entra en duda, si el realmente ha dicho eso, o los 1.1 y -1.1 lo decía para los transistores finales.

No porque el transistor sea falso va a calentar mas,si la tensión Vbe es menor de 0.6v no llega a conducir, sea falso o no, por lo cual no calienta, por ello si calienta es porque hay algo mal(seguramente la polarización).

Tendría sentido lo que pasa si las polarizaciones de los transistores finales es de 1.1v.


----------



## flacojuan

ok, entonces esperemos que compruebe las tensiones correspondientes el colega dmgVenezuela.....


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola buenas tardes, ya la fuente prendio fino, no habia quemado ningun mosfet ya lo comprobe.

Bueno por ahora la fuente enciende y manda a la salida de los capacitores el voltaje de -36 y 36.

Por ahora solo cambie el integrado pwm por otro que en realidad es lo mismo, tambien cambie los operacionales por otros que a juzgar por el datasheet son identicos, tratare de responder todas sus preguntas para que de esa manera puedan tener la mayor cantidad de informacion disponible.

Ibdali, respondiendo a tus preguntas y gracias por la ayuda y el interese en ayudarme, de verdad que muchas gracias.

-El amplificador es de 2 canales 

-Cuando lo enciendo no se calienta nada, solo se calientan cuando le doy un poquitin de volumen, ahora, si le doy un poquito mas que en realidad sigue siendo casi nada se calientan los transistores q23 y q22 que pueden observar en la foto de canal1, q23 es un pnp y q22 es un npn, los otros dos transistores, q32 y q33 solo se tibian un poquitin mientras que los otros se calientan demasiado, la secuela de la ampolla me lo recuerda jeje y el olor a cebolla tambien(la cebolla se pone en una quemadura para que no se ponga morada)

-Sip, eso sucede en los dos, hace tiempo hice una prueba solo en el canal 2, exactamente cuando comence a repararla y se me quemo tambien un transistor. podria hacerla de nuevo pero esta vez para estar seguro cuales son los que se calientan asi que la hare, eso si, sin quemar nada mas 

-En las fotos que sale al comienzo de la publicacion el canal 1 es la foto que lleva por nombre canal 1 y la que es del canal 2 lleva por nombre canal 2. Cuando dije que monte el canal 1 me refiero a que coloque los transistores que no se ven puestos alli osea, el canal uno con todos sus componentes colocados.

-Ella entrega 200 rms por canal a 2 ohms, si los entregara a 4 ohms no hubiera podido comprarla, jeje aqui seria muy cara, un ojo de la cara, como dicen aca en Venezuela


----------



## ibdali

si calienta Q22 y Q23, debería calentar Q32 y Q33, ya que el driver de Q22 es el mismo de Q32, al igual que el de Q23 y Q33.

Aclárame cual es la tensión en la base de los transistores de salida, 0.5v o 1.1v, lo mismo para los negativos -0.5v o -1.1v?

Si es verdad que solo calienta Q22 y Q23, pero no así Q32 y Q33, entonces el problema es Q22 y Q23, ya que las polarizaciones son iguales, las tensiones de colector y emisor también. Me explico??


----------



## flacojuan

que tal dmgvenezuela pero le subes el volumen sin colocarlos en sus disipadores??????, si lo haces en unos pocos segundos se calentaran, creo que ya debes saber eso...... pero sera que puedes comprobar sobre las tensiones de base de los transistores tiene que marcar aproximadamente como en el post 24. si puedes haslo por favor. (es me tienes en ascuas jejeje)..


----------



## ibdali

una prueba que puedes hacer es quitar Q22 y Q23. Entonces si la polarización es incorrecta se calentará Q32 Y Q33, pero sino es así, funcionará perfectamente. Claro, solo es una prueba por unos instantes, ya que sobre exigirás a Q32 y Q33.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Epale amigo Juan, bueno en realidad cuando paso lo de la quemazon me senti frustado y mal  es que le he invertido bastante tiempo al asunto y nada que doy con la falla 

Pero gracias por las respuestas, dan animos de seguir con la reparacion y continuar adelante 

1. No hermano no tengo la lampara, es mi primera reparacion, la que arme fue para poder ver mejor la placa, la arme con un socate y un bombillo ahorrador, si consigo otro socate la armo 

2. Okey hermano, ya eso esta listo ya que tuve que revisarlos y sacar los que se me quemaron, exactamente los que te digo que se calientan, los q23 y q 22. No importa el transistor que ponaga en esa ranura del ciurcuito, no importa donde lo compre, o cae uno o cae el otro o me pasa como en esta ultima prueba que cayeron los dos :S

3. Ya la fuente esta lista y funcionando a la perfeccion, tal cual me han dicho  

Gracias por sus respuestas hermanos de verdad que me ayudan un monton, antes que nada queria decir que antes de hacer la ultima prueba tenia estas mediciones
hare referencia a los transistores directamente de la placa para no confundirlos, denme chance y las coloco

Voltaje de base de los pnp KTB688 = - 0,485 v
Voltaje de base de los npn KTD718 = 0,520 v
Voltaje de colector de los pnp ktb688 = -32 v
Voltaje de colector de los npn ktd718 = 32 v

Despues hice la medicion que me recomendo Juan, la hice en la base del transistor q20 y q21 y me dio

Voltaje de base de Q21 para los kb688: - 1.1volt.

Voltaje de base de Q20 para los kd718: 1.1 volt.

Apenas le doy un poquito de volumen se calientan q23 y q22 :S 

Hermano ibdali, ya les cambie los operacionales ya que buscando por internet encontre algo de eso que dices y los cambie para estar seguro pero no resulto, puse un operacional igualito solo que de otra marca


----------



## ibdali

Insisto, si Q22 calienta, Q32 también debe hacerlo, al igual que Q23 y Q33. Porque están bajo las mismas condiciones, puedes probar lo que te dije en el post 30, eso te mostrará el problema real. Puedes colocar un fusible menor al que tiene para que no se te quema nuevamente la fuente.

la tensión que te preguntamos es la de base de los transistores finales, es decir:

esos 1.1 están en la base de Q20??o de Q22?

esos -1.1v están en la base de Q21??o de Q23?


----------



## dmgvenezuela

La cuestion es que que q33 y q32 solo se tibian un poquito mientras que q22 y q23 se  calientan tanto que queman y eso que le puse un ventilador a la placa cuando hice esa ultima prueba, pense en eso del disipador y por eso agarre el ventilador y se los puse, eso lo hice para descartar eso pero igual se calentaron esa manera tan bestial. lo que no entiendo es porque se calientan mas esos que los otros dos.

q20 y q21 hermano, ese +/- 1,100 v seria el voltaje de la base de los transistores cuyo colector va pegado a la base de los de salida


----------



## ibdali

entonces las polarizaciones son correctas, prueba lo que dije en el post 30 y nos terminamos de sacar las dudas.

Es decir, saca Q22 y Q23, el amplificador debería funcionar perfectamente. 

pruebalo por unos instantes y vemos que pasa.


----------



## flacojuan

bueno... entonces como dices arriba (post 31), por lo menos descartamos las polarizaciones.... vamos a centrarnos en los transistores Q22, Q23, Q32, Q33. sera que los resistores que van a los emisores estan desvalorizados digo.... que si en Q22 y Q23 calientan asi sea colocando cuanquier transistor lo que falta chequear seria esos resistores, pero esos es mejor cambiarlos ya que cualquier multimetro no mide resistores de bajo valor....


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hermano ibdali, una pregunta, hay algo que no sea comun a los transistores npn y pnp de la etapa de salida?, tratare de hacer lo que indicas en el post 30 a ver quie pasa pero porfavor si puedes indicame que medire para que asi con las medidas que te ofresca puedas divisar mejor el problema de la placa y gracias hermano, de verdad que han sido de mucha ayuda en la solucion de esto


----------



## flacojuan

si.... comprueba eso.... lo que dijo ibdali ahorita


----------



## ibdali

sigue el consejo de "flacojuan", cambia esas resistencias. 

claro, prueba lo que te dije post 30, el amplificador debería funcionar perfecto.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

okey, hare lo que me indicarosn (post 30) y como ustedes dicen, el amplificador deberia funcionar correctamente, sus respuestas me animaron a hacerlo porque despues de esa ultima prueba quede desanimado y algo frustrado, denme unos 45 min, estare diciendoles como me fue, y bueno, gracias de nuevo


----------



## ibdali

ambos transistores están bajo las mismas condiciones, por eso lo que digo.

ok, esperamos............



dmgvenezuela dijo:


> q20 y q21 hermano, ese +/- 1,100 v seria el voltaje de la base de los transistores cuyo colector va pegado a la base de los de salida



esperen.....................habrás querido decir:

"de los transistores cuyo *emisor* va pegado a la base de los de salida"

ya que sino estamos confundiendo la configuración de salida!!!!!!!!!!!!

si, quisiste decir "de los transistores cuyo *emisor* va pegado a la base de los de salida", ya que me fije la disposición de la placa y el pdf y es así. Tene cuidado al escribir, una simple cosa puede cambiar todo.

cargo el pdf...............


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Si hermano, tienes razo, disculpa esa, tienes razon tendre mas cuidado porque es verdad eso cambia las cosas y despues uno se puede confundir

Acabo de medir la continuidad entre el emisor de q21 y la base del ktb688 y me pito el tester, es asi como tu dices, disculkpenme esa :S, hice todas las medidas de nuevo solo me falta ponerlo a sonar, ya les digo, disculpen la tardanza pero es que el cautin calienta pero al raaato.

Acabo de medir la impedancia de mis cornetas :S son jbl gto 947, cada una es de 4,5 ohm y el tester me marca en cada una 8ohm, me parece que se descalibro :S , medi despues una resistencia de 100 ohm y me mide los 100 ohms? sera que se descalibro, bueno por ahora pondre a sonra el amplificador a ver que tal

Ya les digo hermanos...


----------



## ibdali

el tester mide resistencia, no impedancia.........................busca en el foro para sacarte las dudas sobre eso.

otra cosa, para probarlo con audio necesitaras algún disipador, sino calentará demasiado. Y te recomendaría una carga de 8ohm al principio.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Okey  bueno, parece que hubo señas de que la cosa va bien... acabo de conectar las mismas cornetas que he usado desde que comence la reparacion, de forma identica hermano... y bueno, utilice un ventilador para darles aire y ellos calentaron pero los pude tocar y rozar sin quemarme al darle un poquitin mas de volumen que en la ultima prueba que hice con todos los transistores puestos, especificamente coloque los q32 y q33 y se calentaron al unisono y a una temperatura considerable.

Osea, yo creo que a ese mismo volumen si tenia q22 y q23 puestos se se hubieran calentado horrieblemente y se hubieran quemado.

Aqui anote las medidas que registre  con ese nivel de volumen


----------



## flacojuan

bueno. pero saca esos donde estaban Q32 y Q33 y colocalos en Q22 y Q23. que es donde tienes el supuesto problema y lo pruebas, pero cambia los resistores de bajo valor de los emisores creo que podras resolver definitivamente...


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Estas medidas las realice con el equipo sonando y con volumen, no con mucho pero como dije, yo creo que con ese volumen los transistores que estuvieran en Q22 y Q23 se me hubieran calentado muchisimo.

Voltaje en la base del pnp de salida ktb688 Q33 = era como de -0,490v

Voltaje en la base del npn de salida ktd718 Q32= era como de 0,500v

El voltaje en el emisor de ambos era variante pero de valores muy chiquitos, de milivotios, bueno, tome esta medida por si acaso.

El voltaje de los colectores en los transitores de salida eran para 

Q33 = -32 v 
Q32 = 32 v

Antes de dalrle volumen medi la base de Q20 y Q21.
Voltaje de base de Q20 = 1,096 v
Voltaje de base de Q21 = -1.078 v

Trate de tomarlas muy rapido, disculpen la tardanza, es que no queria que una mala conexion dañara algo y trate de ser muy cuidadoso con las medidas


----------



## ibdali

bueno, la prueba sirvió para saber que la polarización es correcta, casi  lo tenes reparado, como dice "flacojuan", cambia esas resistencias, y prueba los transistores.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Veo que los resistores que estan pegados a los emisores son una de 0,1 ohms a 5 watts y otra de 470 Megaohms (amarillo, violeta, violeta) esas estan pegadas a los emisores , se pueden apreciar en la foto de canal1. Y gracias por la ayuda hermanos, eso de que tienen que calentarse o los dos o niguno porque el driver es el mismo me aclaro algunas cosas. Espero que sean las resistencias, cambiare las que esten pegadas a esos emisores  lo que me dicen me da aun mas animos para continuar, estare posteando mis avances y de verdad que muchas gracias, me han hecho avanzar mucho despues de esta tarde fatidica con ampolla en dedo pulgar, gracias hermanos


----------



## flacojuan

no hay de que..... colega para eso estamos.... en cuanto al tema solo cambian los de 5W, ya que las otras que son de 470 ohmios. y creo que va a un transistor como elemento de proteccion... pero eso nada que ver solo cambia las de 5W. saludos estaremos en contacto..


----------



## ibdali

las que hay que cambiar son las que van a las bases de los transistores finales, es decir las de 4.7ohm, no creo que las de 5w sean un problema, habría que medirlas, o bueno, cambiarlas para asegurarse. Pero las de 4.7ohm cámbialas todas.


----------



## ibdali

"dmgvenezuela", espero que aún estés vivo


como va ese arreglo??????????


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola hermanos, disculpen mi ausencia  espero que todo este bien  La universidad me consumio estos dias y estaba buscando los resistores de 0,1 ohm que ya he comprado, bueno, les cuento que ya pude montar los resistores de 0,1 ohm y bueno les cuento tambien que  el termistor que dispara la planta cuando se calienta mucho se le rompio una patica y busque eso por casi toda caracas y naaada  parece que ya no hacen los termistorcitos esos :S. Le puse una resistencia del valor del termistor para poder probarla. 

Ahora bien, una vez encendida y sin darle volumen medi todos los valores de voltaje que ustedes me han dicho que mida, eso si con mucho cuidado  y gracias por esos datos hermanos. 

Hoy monte la placa en la tapa que viene a ser el disipador y acabo de probar el canal 2 y no se calento ni nada , claro!  no le meti todo el volumen pero si le di un volumen considerable y los disipadores que traen los transistores de salida pude tocarlos ya que solo  estaban tibios, voy a probar el canal 1 y les aviso.

Bueno, acabo de probar el canal 1 y todo bien hasta ahora, los transistores a temperatura relativamente baja, apenas estan tibios!  yo creo que eran los resistores de 0,1 ohms que estaban devaluados, pues como ustedes dijeron, o calientan los dos o no calienta ninguno y hasta comprendi y aprendi  el porque de esto, gracias!. Ya le di un volumen que ni soñar antes con darle porque se me habrian quemado los transistores de salida, no fue mucho pero ya el maximo sin amplificar el sonido con el potenciometro que trae el ampli. Yo creo que va bien. Si desean que haga una prueba mas diganme y con mucho gusto la hare aunque yo creo que ya lo de los transistores quedo listo 

La planta tiene otro problemita que nose si publicar o comentar por aca, esperare una respuesta de ustedes a ver si lo publico por aca o abro un tema nuevo, porque por las politicas del foro nose si cierren el tema por ello. Es algo referente a ruido, ya hice algunas pruebas y me gustaria comentarselas a ver si me pueden ayudar con eso, se los agradeceria mucho.

Y muchas gracias por ayudarme con lo de los transistores y su calentamiento, los datos y sus recomendaciones asi como indicaciones fueron de una ayuda invaluable.  de verdad que muchas gracias amigos, de verdad que si 

Espero entonces una respuesta de ustedes a ver si sigo el tema de la planta por aqui y les comento el problemita que aun tiene aparte del ya solucionado gracias a ustedes


----------



## flacojuan

Felicitaciones .... y lo mejor de todo es que aprediste sobre el funcionamiento de los amplificadores

Ahora que otra prueba hacerle..... no creo que ninguna. que mejor prueba que darle potencia por un rato y todo bien....

Claro puedes serciorarte, de las tensiones de base de las salidas que sean como te mencionamos. por lo del termistor, sera con alguien de otro taller por tu casa para que te lo ubique aunque sea usado.

Lo del ruido claro por que no.... lo puedes hacer perfectamente. ademas el tema se puede usar para futuro, sobre otros amplificadores similares. en fin comenta que ruido tiene , si es que ya no lo resolviste claro. bueno saludos....


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Si!, gracias Juan, que bueno que ese problema se pudo solucionar, pero de verdad que el credito es de ustedes hermanos ya que fueron quienes me orientaron para poder solucionarlo, yo solo segui sus consejos, instrucciones e indicaciones   gracias hermanos.

Bueno a continuacion comentare el problema de ruido.

El amplificador tiene un potenciometro que controla el grado de amplificacion que puedo darle desde la planta, ahora bien, al introducir una señal cualquiera de audio por las coneciones rca esta se amplificara en funcion de ese potenciometro, hasta alli todo bien. El cable antiruido sale de mi compu y va a las conexiones rca o entradas de audio del amplificador y bueno pongo musica, la cuestion es que cuando intento amplificar el sonido con el potenciometro llega a un punto que se escucha un chillido y no se que pueda ser, no es a mucho volumen que se diga. Ustedes me podran decir que es la fuente conmutada con la cual la alimento pero la prueba que hice fue que la probe en el auto de mi hermana y el ruido era el mismo por lo cual llegue a la conclusion que no podia ser la fuente conmutada.

Me pude serciorar mejor de ese ruido con el programa winisd ya que tiene un generador de señales y es mas apreciable el ruido cuando utilizo un tono, tal vez tengan conocimiento de el ya que para hacer cajas acusticas es simple y no hay que pagar nada, ademas esta colgado en la red, cualquier cosa me avisan y se los puedo adjuntar . Tratare en la mañana de hoy de hacer un video o un archivo de audio que es menos pesado y comprimirlo en un rar y colgarlo por aqui a ver que opinan, asi seria mas claro ya que con palabras es muy dificil explicar el sonido

Hola hermanos, bueno, ya pude tomar algunas fotos y hacer un video que tiene el audio para que puedan apreciar mejor lo de el ruido, disculpen que lo haya dividido en varias partes es que el tamaño del video es de 5 megas y lo comprimi en 6 archivos .rar para poder subirlo.
Adjuntare algunas fotos para que se pueda ver mejor la planta tambien.

Se pueden apreciar en las fotos como quedaron los canales con las nuevas resistencias, algo mas grandes que las anteriores. Tambien se puede apreciar que cambie los capacitores de 2200 uf por unos nuevos y tambien los 3 mas pequeños, exactamente de 1000 uf que estan a la izquierda en la foto "cambio de capacitores". Pense que el ruido se estaba metiendo por alli porque por lo general en internet, la informacion que encuentro dice que es la fuente asi que los cambie pero no se soluciono el problema :S

Voy a colocarle los operacionales nuevos, los que compre hace dias ya que antes de montar la placa en el disipador le puse los que ella trajo originales. La verdad que no se de donde proviene el ruido y nose de que manera podria saberlo solo con un tester. Los capacitores de 2200 uf los tuve que colocar acostados porque son muy altos y mas bajitos no los pude conseguir :S.

Recuerden que ya probe la planta en el auto de mi hermana y ella con su sonido no tiene porblemas, solo conecte esta planta en el auto y el ruido seguia apreciandose aun en ausencia de la fuente conmutada.

En el video el ruido es mas apreciable con la frecuencia de 100 hz ya que se escucha el cambio de forma notable. Si necesitan que monte otro video tan solo me lo hacen saber. Estaba pensando en montarlo en you tube pero no se si por las politicas del foro esto se pueda hacer.

Y muchas gracias por la ayuda que puedan ofrecerme en el inicio de esta nueva cruzada 

Se me olvidaba decirles que el ruido que se aprecia es identico en ambos canales. Dato importante este


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Epale hermanos, ya pude hacer el cambio de los operacionales y el ruido se sigue presentando, se me ocuirrio cambiarle todos los capacitores electroliticos chiquitos que tiene el amplificador, no son muchos y esos si son supereconomicos, que me recomiendan amigos? que  opinan?


----------



## flacojuan

hola que tal dmgvenezuela... . oye que cosa tan rara no????. bien por lo que escuche parace como si se comportara como un oscilador???. pero pregunto..... sin audio no c presenta este ruido????. 
pero de todas maneras revisa la alimentacion de los operacionales, debe estar alrededor de +15 en uno de los pines y -15 en otro.... si esta bien podria ser algunos de los interruptores, pero cerciorate si es en uno solo canal o los dos, o con audio o sin audio......


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Bueno, por ahora te puedo adelantar que es en los dos canales, se escucha identico en ambos canales, ya me cerciore de ello varias veces antes de destapar el ampli. Con la frecuencia de 100hz el ruido es mas percibible ya que a medida que le voy dando un poquito de amplificacion con el potenciometro se llega a un punto en que derepente se escucha ese chillido raro y extraño. En realidad esa fue la razon por la cual la destape y en el interin me paso lo de los transistores  que ya esta listo 

En ausencia de audio no se oye el chillido, le he dado toda la amplificacion en ausencia de audio y lo que se escucha es el huuuuuum de la tierra, algo normal  pienso yo ya que todos los amplificadores siempre hacen ese huuuummm asi sean carisismos, claaaro en los muy caros ya es muy bajito el hummmm que se oye, jeje bueno, eso creo yo ya que nunca he tenido uno de esos.

Voy a chequear lo que me dijiste de los operacionales y te doy esas medidas, ya me pongo en eso, ya mismo y gracias de nuevo por ayudarme a resolver este problema hermano.

Cualquier cosa pudo subir otro video si tienen alguna duda.


----------



## flacojuan

oye..... no creo que tenga ese zumbido en ausencia del audio.

has esto. enciende el amp, y sin conectarle nada en las entradas de audio(rca). y con las cornetas conectadas. ve si tiene el zumbido, revisa los resistores de bajo valor que estan cerca de esas entradas, bueno si las tiene....estas normalmente estan conectadas a tierra. tambien mide el tierra de los rca.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Okey, hare eso tambien para asi estar seguro! ya te digo Juan

Bueno, ya hice lo que me dijiste, sin ningun tipo de rca conectado a la planta y con las cornetas puestas varie el potenciometro y no se escucho nada en las cornetas, ni siquiera el "Huuummm" de la tierra.

Voy a hacer la medicion de los 15 voltios en los operacionales.

Una pregunta, como mido los tieerras de los rca? yo estaba colocando el tester en continuidad y colocaba la punta roja en el negativo de una de las entradas rca con el negativo de una de las salidas donde va la corneta, es que nose como pueda hacerlo ya que como el amplificador es puentiable no estoy muy seguro de lo que este haciendo al medirlo. Realizare lo de la medicion de los 15 voltios y ya te digo ese dato hermano, y disculpa mi ignorancia  es que asi puedo darte la mejor medida posible.

Listo hermano, hice la medicion correspondiente a los operacionales y como tu dijiste, en las paticas correspondientes a Vcc (patas 1 y 9) hay 15 volts y en la patica GND (pata numero 5) tiene -15volts. No es exacto este voltaje ni igual para todos, en algunos da 15,10 volts y en otros 14,98 volts por decir un numero, osea hay pequeñas variaciones alli pero que redondiando en todas habria el voltaje que me indicaste. En el operacional de la fuente hay 10 voltios en las patas 1 y 9 y en la GND hay 0 voltios. No comprendi exactamente que resitores voy a medir hermano, me parece que son los que tenga pegados a las entradas de los rca, pero por alli lo que veo es unos capacitores de bajo valor,  eso no me quedo muy claro. Tratare de subir una foto de esta zona para que se visualice mejor Juan.

Adjunte un archivo .pdf con la distribucion de las paticas de los operacionales que tiene la planta para que puedas ubicar rapidamente lo de los patas con mayor rapidez y facilidad.


----------



## flacojuan

ok una foto estaria bien de esa seccion, lo de los resistores bueno si no lo usa ok. la tierra la puedes tomar del negativo de los parlantes. voy a esperar la foto para tener una mejor vision......


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Epale hermano, ya pude postear las fotos, si necesites que tome algunas otras tan solo decirme y las subo, en las fotos 1 y 2 se puede apreciar mas cerca la zona de la planta donde estan los potenciometros y donde estan las conexiones rca, en la foto 3 trate de que se viera una panoramica mas grande para una mejor orientacion y en la foto 4 tome el cable tierra, este cable tiene continuidad con el chasis de la planta. Espero nos sean de ayuda las fotos hermano y de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## flacojuan

mira, vamos hacer esto....vamos a descartar etapas, me refiero que tienes que probar solo la etapa de potencia sin el preamplificador.

ahora te digo como:

1. levanta uno de los pines de R218 y R118 del lado de los puentes que estos a su vez son las entradas.

2. a ese pin suelto le vas a inyectar señal, solo inmaginate que es un amp y le colocas un cable com malla para que no coja ruido.

3. has tus pruebas.... y ve si no tiene el ruido. 

4. si tiene ruido tiene que ser la fuente si o si, a chequear capacitores o tal vez los rectificadores este ultimo poco probable.

5. si al hacer la prueba esta todo ok. vuelve a realizar la conexion y ta vas a los potenciometros y al suiche que tienes alli revisalos.... si es necesario sacalos y compruebalos con el multimetro, eso si con paciencia sobre los potenciometros.

6. que dios nos ayude!!!!!!!....


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Okey, creo que te comprendo, me estas diciendo que tome ese pin y lo utilice como el positivo de la señal de audio, eso es lo que comprendo.

Una pregunta, el negativo de esa conexion de señal de audio que voy a hacer en ese pincito lo puedo colocar en que lugar:

en el negativo del conector rca (entrada RCA)?
en el negativo de las cornetas?
o en el negativo de la alimentacion que es donde se alimenta la planta?

Me parece que estariamos puenteando todo el circuito que tiene los operacionales, estaba pensando en realizar la conexion con el mismo cable rca que yo utilizo pero la conexion la haria en ese pin que me dijiste, osea, el conector macho del rca, el positivo lo soldare alli y el negativo del conector rca macho lo iba a colocar a uno de los puntos que te pregunte con anterioridad, tu me dices hermano. 

Sip, una ayudita divina no caeria mal  mañana Dios mediante tratare de hacer esas mediciones ya que tendria que desmontar la placa del disipador y desoldar el pin que me indicaste, lo del negativo que te pregunte seria bueno tenerlo claro para que asi pueda hacer una conexion correcta y tu puedas saber que no la hice mal, de todas formas tratare de subir alguna foto cuando la haga. Muchas gracias hermano.


----------



## flacojuan

el negativo lo agarras del rca, de todas maneras, mides la continuidad de ese punto al negativo de los parlantes. es to es para asegurarte que exista coexion entre ellos. sueldas tu negativo alli, y los de señal en cada punto de te dije y listo lo pruebas. claro la armas antes de hacer la prueba. 
mañana veremos saludos


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola Hermano, buen dia!, espero que todo este bien por alla. Te cuento que pude realizar la medicion hoy en la mañana tal cual me indicaste ayer en la noche. Te especificare que hice y cuales fueron mis resultados. Anexe algunas fotos para una visualizacion del trabajo hecho.

Como puedes observar en las fotos pude realizar la conexion como me lo indicaste, levante el pequeño jack que se encuentra al lado de r218 y de r118 y en ese jack coloque el positivo del conector rca macho, el negativo de dicho conector lo coloque en el negativo del rca hembra. Habiendo hecho esto procedi a inyectar una señal de 100hz y el ruido no fue apreciable, claro, el volumen que se alcanza solo con la señal que sale de mi compu me parece que es algo pobre y me lleva a deducir que el bloque de los operacionales amplifica la señal en cierta medida .

Ahora bien, al colocar una señal de 200hz, el volumen que se me permite alcanzar sin la amplificacion de esos operacionales es el mismo pero se puede apreciar el ruido, el mismo chiillido de siempre! , cosa que me llevo a deducir que si le hubiese podido dar un poco mas de volumen en la prueba con el tono de 100 hz se me hubiera escuchado igual el ruido. Por estas cuestiones procedi a aumentar el tono a 300 hz y el ruido fue apreciable tambien, a 400 hz tambien fue apreciable. Lo que estoy tratando de decir aqui es que las pruebas arrojaron que el ruido aparece siempre pero con un comportamiento peculiar, mientras la frecuencia se vaya incrementando el ruido aparecera a un menor volumen . A todas estas, hice las mismas pruebas en el otro canal y los resultados fueron identicos.

Osea, podria describirlo con una grafica donde el eje  es el volumen que le voy dando a la planta y el eje (x) es el eje de los hertz, si pudiera graficar el volumen exacto donde comienza a aparecer el chillido a medida que voy incrementando la frecuencia obtendria una linea que nose si seria curva o recta, pero lo que si se es que tendria una pendiente negativa.

Con esas conclusiones pude darme cuenta el porque cuando escuchaba Above & Beyond (canciones de tonos medios y altos y de pocos bajos predominantes) se escuchaba horrible (como resonancias, feiiiisimas) asi no le pusiera mucho volumen al amplificador y cuando escuchaba canciones con bajos predominantes podia darle un volumen mayor sin que se escuchara feo pero aun con el molesto chillido. 

Conclusion: Yo creo que el ruido viene de la fuente, tratare de tomar una foto de ella y subirla, recurda que ya le cambie los capacitores mas grandes que son de 1000uf y de 2200uf. Gracias por indicarme como hacer esa medida,de verdad que si, pues los resultados parecen llevarnos por buen camino. De todas formas esperare a ver que opinas de las pruebas hermano y me digas que crees que pudiera ser  y gracias por la ayuda  de verdad que si.

Hola hermano, ya pude tomar las fotos de la zona de la fuente de la planta, las dejare colgadas por aqui a ver que se puede hacer.


----------



## flacojuan

Que tal hermano, oye cambia los capacitores electroliticos del primario, creo que vi tres, ademas los ceramicos del secundario que son dos. si tuvieras osciloscopio te recomendaria visualizar que tal el rizado.

 Pero haz esta prueba, a plena potencia mide la tension de la fuente (secundario), para ver si existe una caida de tension pronunciable. tambien cerciorate de las tensiones con las cuales trabaja el tl494, eso lo puedes hacer con la hoja de datos. creo que si falla puede ser que tenga algo de variacion en la frecuencia de trabajo (eso lo supongo yo sin haber estudiado el datasheet). de todas maneras voy a estudiar el caso y te aviso, saludos


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Epale Jua, Buenas tardes! te puedo decir que yo ya cambie los 3 capacitores electroliticos que estan del lado izquierdo del toroide, esos que ves alli son nuevos y son de 1000uf, tambien cambie los 4 de 2200uf, son identicos a los que estaban solo que nuevos.

Con respecto a los capacitores ceramicos nose a cuales te refieres con exactitud :S alli se ven varios aunque yo deduzco que deben ser los de color verde mas grandes que se encuentran en la zona circundante al tl494.

Tal vez compre todos los que estan por esa zona, electroliticos y ceramicos ya que son muy economicos, asi descartamos que sea algun capacitor.

Epale hermano, pero ese valor de voltaje que voy a medir a plena potencia lo hago en donde?:

-En la salida de los capacitores de 2200uf?
-En los colectores de los transisitores de salida?

De verdad que nose donde medir ese dato con toda seguridad hermano

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

a la salida de la fuente, luego de los diodos, donde estan los capacitores electróliticos del lado del secundario


----------



## flacojuan

que tal dmg..... la tension la puedes medir en los colectores, no hay problema en ello. los capacitores estan ubicados como lo comento pandacba. mide a ver.....


----------



## ibdali

te felicito "dmgvenezuela" por haber podido reparar el ampli.

no he tenido mucho tiempo, por eso no comente antes.

ya me pondré al día con tu otro problema para ver si puedo ayudar.

saludos!!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola compañeros, Buenas tardes a todos. Espero que todo este bien en donde se encuentren 

Estaba un poco alejado de lo de la reparacion del ruido que tiene el ampli debido a compromisos en la universidad pero ya me pondre de nuevo con el ampli y dispuesto a terminar de solucionar lo del ruido  claaaaro con la ayuda que puedan prestarme porque sin ella seria imposible de hacerlo 

Gracias por las felicitaciones amigo ibdali y tranquilo compadre yo entiendo como es lo del tiempo y bueno, cualquier ayuda que me puedas brindar sera siempre bienvenida.

Para ponerte un poquito al dia te cuento que ya se soluciono lo del calentamiento pero la planta presenta un ruido que aun no he podido solucionar. Ya cambie los 4 capacitores grandes de 2200 Uf y los 3 de 1000 uf que se pueden ver en las fotos.

En un post anterior a este, que se encuentra en la pagina 3 colgue un video que puedes descargar, esta comprimido en varias partes de archivos .rar. En ese video se puede escuchar el problema de ruido con mejor detalle.

Aun no he podido hacer lo de las medidas que me dijeron que hiciera, pero es que saben que como pense en comprar los capacitores ceramicos de la fuente y aun no los he comprado entonces no he desmontado la planta para hacer las medidas. Pensaba en comprarlos y montarselos nuevos (todos los capacitores ceramicos de la fuente) y luego hacer la prueba digo para descartar que sea un capacitor.

Especificamente en el post 60 se encuentran las fotos que pude tomar a la parte de la fuente que es la que hasta ahora hemos concluido que tiene el problema.

Y en el post numero 49 esta el video dividido en varios .rar . Espero y sirva de ayuda.

Hola hermanos, bueno, hoy tome los datos de los capacitores que comprare:

Comprare todos los de la fuente exceptuando los que ya cambie, me parece que no debere gastar ni 10 bs pues son ceramicos y son muy pequeños, los electroliticos de bajo valor en uf son muy economicos. 

Solo una pregunta queria hacerles, tomando los numeritos que se encuentran impresos en los capacitores ceramicos me tope con unos numeros que no comprendo, ya busque informacion referente en internet pero para estar mas seguro preferi colocar la duda por aca y es que no se de que valores son con exactitud, aqui les dejo los numeritos de dichos capaitores ceramicos:

2A104J
2A103J
2A102J
104 (es de color naranja, me parece que este es de 100000 pf) por si las dudas deje este tambien por aca

Y gracias por aclarerme estas dudas, es que no quiero comprar algo que despues no sea lo que debe ser y tenga que regresar otro dia al local a hacer la megacola 

Tal vez sea algo basico y disculpen mi ignorancia con respecto a esos datos amigos  es que la ultima vez que fui le di a la chica el numero de un transistor y me dio un reemplazo que no tenia nada que ver, es para estar completamente seguro y no gastar dinero en algo que no sea. Gracias 

Me parece que ya solucione con un teme de aqui mismo del sitio:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/voltaje-maximo-soporta-condensador-ceramico-104-a-45072/

2A104J = 100v 100000 pf  5% de tolerancia
2A103J = 100v 10000 pf  5% de tolerancia
2A102J = 100v 1000 pf  5% de tolerancia
104 = 100000 pf (este no tiene mas datos que me digan ni el voltaje ni nada parecido :S)

Estoy en lo correcto? es solo para estar seguro


----------



## flacojuan

que tal..... los valores todos estan correctos, tambien los puedes llevar a su equivencia en otras unidades por si las moscas no lo tienen en pico faradios, las tensiones estan sobradas asi manos a la obra saludos.


----------



## ibdali

Hola, bueno, con respecto al ruido, si el problema esta en la alimentación deberías escuchar el sonido en la salida sin señal de entrada, es decir con el volumen al máximo(del ampli) y sin señal se debería escuchar. Si esto no es así, no creo que el problema esté en la alimentación.

Una prueba para saber si el problema es la alimentación es medirla con un osciloscopio, sino tienes uno, lo que puedes hacer es tratar de escucharla, esto lo hacer conectando un capacitor al positivo o al negativo, en la otra pata del capacitor colocas un parlante y tratas de escuchar si hay rizado, esto te demostraría problemas en la alimentación. Si de todas formas no la escuchas deberías usar el rizado de las tensiones del ampli como señal de entrada en otro amplificador, y así escucharás el rizado. Siempre colocando un capacitor para aislar la corriente continua. Esto lo deberías hacer en ambas tensiones, tanto + y -.

Sigo con lo mismo de antes, no cambiemos cosas por cambiar, hay que asegurarse que algo funciona mal para cambiarlo.

Una ves comprobado que la alimentación no es el problema pasaríamos a ver otra cosa que puede causar el ruido.


Saludos!!

ah, "dmgvenezuela", como se llama el programa que utilizas para generar tonos??


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola, buenas noches amigos, gracias por sus opiniones y sus respuestas 

No habia escrito antes debido a que no encontraba los capacitores de 10 nano y de 1 nano que son los mas pequeños, busque bastante hasta que hoy buscando los pude hallar. Voy a proceder a montarlos en la planta, son identicos a los que desmontare solo que de color rojo, los que tiene la planta son de color verde y su tolerancia es del 5% y los que voy a montar son de tolerancia 10%, es lo unico que cambia.

Amigo ibdali, sabes que nosotros hicimos una prueba que se puede apreciar en el post 60, en ese post se describe perfectamente porque dedujimos que el ruido proviene de la fuente.

Se hizo tambien la prueba de colocar un parlante, se encendio la planta y sin señal de audio le subi el volumen al maximo, no se escucho el ruidillo molesto 

Cabe destacar que el ruido es identico en ambos canales

Pero la prueba que nos llevo a concluir que es la fuente fue la que se describe mejor en el post 60, hay fotos y estan descritas muy bien, bueno jeje, pienso yo!

No tengo osciloscopio compadre ya que la planta es mia y la estoy intentando reparar en la casa con los recursos electronicos que la universidad me permite pero fuera de ella jeje, el tester es una gran ayuda y es lo unico que tengo a mano. No tengo otro amplificador que pueda utilizar  para hacer esa prueba de la que hablas 

Por cierto, el programa se llama Winisd, te digo, cuando me puse a buscar generadores de señales por la red nunca encontre uno, osea queria un programa que generara tonos ya que queria caracterizar unos parlantes pionner, di con este de casualidad debido a que estaba diseñando unas cajas acusticas y queria ver como se veia la grafica de respuestas de los parlantes por volumen de aire. Actualmente tengo el diseño, la madera ya cortada, la megafuente jeje (cuando la arme la publico por aca!) la tela de las cajas, la grapadora y el ampli  con un ruido feo y horrible :S   pero vamos avanzando!


----------



## ibdali

Hola, por las pruebas que has hecho no puedes estar seguro 100% de que la fuente sea la que este causando ese ruido. Ya has cambiado algunos capacitores y no has obtenido resultado alguno. Ademas al cambiar tantos capacitores juntos no sabes que estas haciendo.

Sin embargo ya estas en eso, así que cámbialos y con suerte se arregla, sino ya veremos que puede ser.

Saludos!!


----------



## kikoaaf

Buenas amigos, en principio, mi nombre es Adrian y paso a comentarles que tengo una potencia Kicker 1500.1 para reparar, es mi primera reparacion de tal envergadura asi que voy a necesitar de su ayuda. Ni bien abri la potencia note que los transistores (IRF3205) que se encuentran en la fuente (12 en total) estaban en su mayoria totalmente destruidos.
Como es un equipo caro, antes de hacer nada, paso a comentarles lo que pienso realizar.
En principio reemplazar los 12 transistores, testear las resistencias que se conectan al Gate (resistencias SMD con el codigo 101, si no me equivoco son de 100 ohm, corrijanme porfavor). Luego de esto pasaria a testear los transistores de potencia (IXTQ36N30P) y los puentes de diodo (F30D40D). Bueno no se me ocurre nada mas, escucho ofertas!
Adjunto algunas fotos, muchas gracias.


----------



## flacojuan

hola kikoaaf..... valla si con que envergadura vas a comenzar jejeje.... bien si es mejor cambiar todos los transistores por si acaso. lo de los resistores exactamente es el valor que mencionaste. y bueno cuando vallas a cambiar esos transistores revisa si lo de salida estan en corto, ya que eso pudo haber sido la causa....si al realizar las mediciones y no le viste otra cosa, bueno te vas a la fuente y con una serie con lampara has la prueba, sin eso nada!!!!.
 cuando la arranques puedes medir la tension en los gate, que en realidad no es una tesion en continua como lo sabras, muchas veces o mejor dicho todas, lo mido en continua y me da un valor de 5V. claro si tienes un frecuencimetro mides la frecuencia que te digo que no importaria mucho en este momento. 
bien ojala no tengas mas problemas como el colega "DmgVenezuela" que al final no c si pudo resolver su problema. saludos.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola amigo Juan, espero que todo este bien por alla, disculpen mi ausencia pero es que no he podido montar aun los capacitores en el amplificador para realizar una prueba de sonido pues de verdad he estado super atareado, espero estos dias tener un chance de montarlos y dejarles por aqui los resultados a ver si se soluciona el problemin de ruido o continuamos chequeando a ver que tal.

Espero que al compañero kikoaff le sirva mucho de ayuda este tema ya que se explican muchas cosas en cuanto a la reparacion de un amplificador de auto, la medicion del bias, y hay muchas fotos y cosas asi.  apenas monte esos capacitores les digo que tal me fue, tratare de que sea lo mas pronto que pueda

Saludos! hermanos 

Como dirian en mi tierra jeje, Naguara e ampli, debe sacar unos buenos wattios RMS!!! bueno digo, a primera vista


----------



## Cacho

Eso tiene bastante capacidad de corriente... Si voló la fuente, algo bastante catastrófico pasó.
Revisá muy bien qué pulsos tenés en los gates de la fuente, que no debe estar bien esa parte. Ojo, que eso puede llevarte a volar los transistorcitos esos de nuevo.

El ampli (según dice Kicker) es un ClaseD. No debería estar quemado eso, pero no lo descartes.

Reemplazá todo lo que esté claramente quemado y medí cuanto semiconductor haya por ese ampli. Si los puentes de diodos se quemaron es mala señal.
Si los MOSFET de la salida volaron... mala señal también.

Empezá por ahí y conectalo con una lamparita de 12V en serie para las pruebas (o a una fuente de poca potencia). Por lo menos así no va a volar de nuevo si algo sigue mal.
Identificá la salida de la fuente/alimentación del ampli, debe ser una tensión simétrica de alrededor de +-55V (para 1500W de pico en 2Ω necesitás ese número, +-78V si son RMS). Si tenés esa tensión, vamos bien.

Probá, medí y comentá cómo funciona.
Saludos.


----------



## kikoaaf

Bueno, les cuento que recien logre desmontar los 12 transistores, las resistencias que se conectan al gate estan todas bien (entre 99.3 y 102.2 ohm). Luego pasare a desmontar los puentes y transistores de salida para testearlos, pero por problemas de tiempo todavia no pude.
La potencia es 1500 W RMS, asi que la tension debe andar cerca de los +/- 100V (+/- 78 como dice cacho), aparte los electroliticos de filtrado de la fuente son de 820uF (micro faradios) y 160V.
Les sigo comentando, muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Edit:
Bueno, como dice cacho, para chequear los pulsos que tengo en los Gates de la fuente podria conectar solo 2 transistores, uno para la fase negativa y otro para la positiva no? asi, en caso de quemar algo son solo 2 y no 12. La verdad no tengo mucha experiencia en fuentes de este tipo. 
Muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## Cacho

kikoaaf dijo:


> La potencia es 1500 W RMS, asi que la tension debe andar cerca de los +/- 100V...



P=V*I y es V=I*R según el viejito Ohm. Reemplazando una en la otra, queda P=V²/R.
Entonces, 1500=Vrms²/2 <=> 3000=Vrms² <=> Vrms=√3000≈55V.

Esa es la tensión RMS que tiene que alcanzar la onda. Para eso, la alimentación debe ser 1,41 (bueno, es √2) veces más grande => Vdc=77,55V

Con +-100V tenés 2500Wrms.


kikoaaf dijo:


> ...para chequear los pulsos que tengo en los Gates de la fuente podria conectar solo 2 transistores, uno para la fase negativa y otro para la positiva no?...


Depende...
Ante una falla que esperás que sea graaaaaaaaaande, entonces sí te conviene ponerlos todos (si algo sal emal, la carga se la bancan entre todos). Si ponés una lamparita de 12V (como las de los autos o una dicro), te limita la corriente. Con una de 60W tenés 5A disponibles y con eso te va a costar quemar cosas.

Probá con un transistor por lado si querés, no hay drama. Eso sí: Quemalos, que es hermoso ver cómo revientan  (nunca me pasó )

Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf

Listo, pruebo con una fuentecita de 12V, 3A que tengo, asi no deberia correr riesgos de quemarlos no? (Es que no tengo el auto, ni tampoco bateria para probarlo, je) Con esa corriente no deberian quemarse cierto?
Lo de la tension lo saque a ojo, no realize ningún calculo.
Bueno, mejor me voy a ver si saco los puentes y FET de salida para testearlos.
Saludos!


----------



## maton00

A mí me pasa algo similar con un amplificador clase D de proporciones similares, en primera llegó con todos los mosfets de la fuente explotada y solo uno de la salida quemado. 
Lo más raro es que solo eso se quemó eso, después de cambiar todo y chequearlo, el amplificador enciende y suena perfecto, solo sucede un problema, si por alguna razón se apaga el carro y 1 min después se vuelve a encender se vuela un mosfet de la salida y sucede la misma cantaleta.

  Para el colmo uno de los drivers de los mosfets esta lijado (en donde iría su nombre) y los demás son smd remarcados, además de que el amplificador es marca "hf"  no es HIFONICS lo cual indica una empresa un poco piratona y sin información (la empresa que promociona la marca "Hf" es GRUPO AUTOCAR, Pero adivinen que  ¡la página está llena de virus! Como si no fuera de esperarse
  Es increíble en lo que una persona puede perder su dinero y con qué facilidad, pero así es México

  Claro que el que mando a reparar su amplificador cree que es de excelente calidad y que la culpa es de quien lo repara, sinceramente he probado todo lo que cualquier técnico reparador pudiera hacer, pero me gustaría saber de experiencias de cualquier tipo,o similares a mis problemas comentados y como lo podría solucionar.

  PD: La marca del amplificador es HF-600.1, Por el momento no dispongo de una cámara para mostrarles el amplificador, pero en un futuro lo postearé con más dedicación.
  Saludos


----------



## ibdali

Hola "kikoaaf", en primer lugar yo te recomendaría revisar la fuente. Esto te permitirá descartar la fuente y dedicarte exclusivamente al ampli en sí una vez que tengas la fuente funcionando. Para ello tendrías que montar todos los mosfets referidos a la fuente, los diodos y demás componentes que estén quemados. Todo esto sin montar los transistores finales del amplificador. Deberías colocar algún fusible pequeño por si falla, algo de 3 o 4 amperes para hacer la prueba. Si el controlador pwm y drivers están correctos la fuente arrancará perfectamente, sino arranca habrá que revisar eso..................Al no montar los transistores finales del ampli este no intervendrá en la prueba, de esa forma te aseguras el correcto funcionamiento de la fuente.

Primero tendrías que hacer eso y una vez que tengas funcionando la fuente seguimos con el resto.

La tensión debe ser similar a lo que te dice cacho, puede ser algo superior ya que en el límite de tensión los amplificadores clase D tienen mayor tendencia a ruidos, por ello si verdaderamente entrega 1500w rms tendrá algo mas de tensión, algo de 80v.

Con respecto al amplificador en sí, al ser un clase d se necesita un osciloscopio, ya que de no tenerlo se esta trabajando a "ciegas", sin embargo se puede reparar teniendo debidas precauciones. 

Lo que se refiera a las señales de los mosfet, la de gate, no la puedes medir con un tester, asique no lo intentes.

Si el driver de los mosfet finales funciona mal, el amplificador te quemara automáticamente los mosfet de salida y seguramente la fuente, por ello es todo un tema no poder ver si las señales son correctas con un osciloscopio. Entonces lo recomendable sería cambiar directamente el driver de los mosfet, por si esta fallando, el tema esta en que si es de montaje superficial no será tan fácil hacerlo.

Por estas razones sucede cosas como la que dice "maton00", el tema esta en que uno esta reparando a "ciegas" sino posee un osciloscopio. Es común eso de que si lo apagas y lo enciendes al minuto se queme los transistores finales, el tema esta en la carga de los capacitores, que cuando uno lo enciende al poco tiempo de haberlo apagado tienen todavía carga, esto provoca que ambos transistores finales conduzcan al mismo tiempo, lo que los quema automáticamente.  Algunos amplis traen circuitos de encendido que evitan esto. 

Bueno, haz lo que te dije para que tengas la fuente funcionando y después seguimos con el ampli. 

Vendría bien que coloques algunas fotos frontales de la placa, donde se note un poco mejor las pistas.


----------



## kikoaaf

OK ibdali, masomenos por ese camino estaba rumbeado, recien revise los puentes y estan OK, me faltaria los fet de salida y luego montar y probar la fuente (aun tengo que comprar los 12 fet de la fuente), pero masomenos estoy encaminado.
Algo que me dijo el propietario de la potencia es que recien habia cambiado la bateria del auto, no se si tendra algo que ver o sera pura casualidad.
Muchas gracias, saludos.

Edit:
Otra cosa que me llama la atencion es que si mido continuidad en la entrada de tension de la potencia, justamente tengo continuidad (o ohm entre - y +), sin depender del sentido en que coloque el tester. Esto es normal???


----------



## ibdali

una pregunta "kikoaaf", en Uruguay consigues esos transistores finales(IXTQ36N30P)???

seguramente te medirán continuidad entre todas sus patas(los mosfet de salida del ampli),o entre gate y source, es muy común con este tipo de fallas.

es normal lo de la continuidad porque se te quemaron los mosfet de la fuente, lo de la batería es solo casualidad.

recuerda................monta solo los transistores de la fuente, no lo de la salida del amplificador.


----------



## kikoaaf

Todavia no averigue por los IXTQ36N30P (son dificiles de conseguir?), pero los de la fuente se consiguen sin problemas.

"_es normal lo de la continuidad porque se te quemaron los mosfet de la fuente, lo de la batería es solo casualidad_."

Estoy realizando las mediciones sin estos FET, ya los he retirado.

En un rato, o quiza mañana retiro los FET de potencia y los testeo a ver que pasa.

Un saludo enorme, muchas gracias.


----------



## ibdali

generalmente son difíciles de conseguir, pero yo vivo en argentina, por allá quizás es diferente. Es muy importante que los consigas y que sean originales.


----------



## kikoaaf

Si, aca es diferente, si en Argentina son dificiles de conseguir, aca no se consiguen!!! jeje
Voy a tener que encargarlos por internet entonces, tenes idea en cuanto andan??
Saludos, muchas gracias.


----------



## flacojuan

Hola kikoaaf, por lomenos aqui en el negocio no "existen"; como me dice mi suegro otra cosa rara vas a pedir.....jejeje.

Ahora espero que solamente sea falla en la fuente, solo has lo que han recomendado los colegas mas arriba, Pero creo que podemos buscarle algun reemplazo..... bueno solo digo......


----------



## ibdali

acá en argentina, si los conseguís, son bastante caros, te lo cobran a 10 dolares o mas cada uno,, el tema es que son unos chantas porque te dicen "son para potencias digitales", pero realmente si te fijas en un distribuidor oficial no pasan de 2 dolares. El tema que el distribuidor oficial te lo importa a pedido y con los gastos de importación y envío solo te conviene comprarlos por una buena cantidad.


Yo apostaría que están quemados todos los transistores finales, es común en estas potencias clase d, esto sucede porque al quemarse uno, produce un corto, entonces el resto ve una señal mayor a +-20v en gate y se queman todos juntos, inclusive suele quemarse el driver también. Y realmente es raro que sea la fuente la que falle por si sola.

Se puede utilizar algún reemplazo, en ese caso me tendrías que decir que driver utiliza para los mosfet finales, Kicker  utiliza integrados de texas. En base al driver se puede saber que transistores finales se le pueden poner. O sino se trata de buscar alguno que posea las características mas cercanas al original.

Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho

_Let's cross that bridge when we come to it_ reza el dicho.
Traducido, "crucemos ese puente cuando lleguemos a él".

Eso es que nos preocupemos por los problemas cuando los tengamos y no antes. Centrarnos en los transistores de salida ahora no tiene mucho sentido cuando ni siquiera la fuente anda. Primero lo primero.
Cuando ande la fuente, a darle con los de salida. Comprar los de salida ahora (al precio que sea) y encontrarnos con que la fuente no se logra arreglar (espero no sea el caso) nos dejaría con más problemas que antes.

Y ni siquiera sabemos todavía si los MOSFET de salida están quemados.
Primero la fuente que claramente está quemada, después la etapa de amplificación.

------------------------

Si es por ir previendo lo que podría pasar, los IXTQ esos son bastante similares a los conocidísimos IRFP240, sólo que un poco más grandes.
El hermano mayor de los 240 es el el IRFP250. Casi casi que podés reemplazar unos por otros y los de IR van a tener hasta mejor desempeño (mucho menor Rdson). La única en contra es que trbajan hasta 200V contra los 300V de los originales.
Con la fuente andando y con las tensiones que han de manejar ya conocidas, a buscar el reemplazo (si es que hace falta).

Revisá bien los datasheets de esos y fijate si no te sirven 

Saludos


----------



## ibdali

"cacho", es justamente lo que dije mas arriba(post 79), que primero hay que arreglar la fuente sin montar los transistores finales y luego pasar al ampli.................

es muy común que se quemen los transistores finales, por ello le preguntaba si los conseguía, pero claro, primero arreglar la fuente y después vemos.........

Con respecto a lo del reemplazo, si bien el IRFP250 tiene características similares, e incluso tendrán una menor disipación a causa de una Rdson un poco menor, no es un reemplazo óptimo para nada. De colocarse estos transistores sobre-exigirán el driver, lo que puede provocar que al poco tiempo de funcionamiento se queme y se lleve consigo los transistores finales y la fuente. Por otro lado provocaran un dead time menor que el original, y si el diseño es bastante ajustado, ese  dead time puede hacer que ambos transistores finales conduzcan a la vez, o que estén muy cerca de esto, que en funcionamiento dinámico no duraran mucho tiempo. Por otro lado también sobre-exigira la red Snubber.Ademas de que la tensión es de 200v contra los 300v del original. Como ven, no es tan fácil conseguir un reemplazo acorde, por ello para no cometer errores es mejor conseguir los originales, para los cuales el circuito esta calculado.

Saludos!!


----------



## zopilote

Cualquier mosfet que soporte una disipacion de 200W y una corriente de 20A le vendria bien, los mosfet no exigen a los drives como para quemarlos. Lo que se tiene que tomar en cuenta es que el amplificador es muy sensible a como lo usan, si se lo coloco un cable no apropiado y muy largo, lo puede volver muy inestable y comenzar a oscilar y sin mencionar que no menciona la impedancia que estaba conectada en la potencia. Cuando una de clase d se malogra arrasa con mucho más que los mosfet finales.


----------



## Cacho

ibdali dijo:


> "cacho", es justamente lo que dije mas arriba(post 79), que primero hay que arreglar la fuente sin montar los transistores finales y luego pasar al ampli...
> es muy común que se quemen los transistores finales, por ello le preguntaba si los conseguía, pero claro, primero arreglar la fuente y después vemos...


"Ibdali", nunca dije lo contrario. Sólo apunté a no preocuparnos por la  etapa de amplificación antes de tener resuelta la fuente y sin siquiera  saber si están mal los MOSFET que lleva.


ibdali dijo:


> Con respecto a lo del reemplazo, si bien el IRFP250 tiene características similares..., no es un reemplazo óptimo para nada. De colocarse estos transistores sobre-exigirán el driver...


¿Y por qué lo sobreexigirían? ¿Qué driver tiene ese ampli?


ibdali dijo:


> Por otro lado provocaran un dead time menor que el original...


De nuevo, ¿por qué?


ibdali dijo:


> Por otro lado también sobre-exigira la red Snubber.


¿Por qué?


ibdali dijo:


> Ademas de que la tensión es de 200v contra los 300v del original.


Una vez que la fuente esté reparada sabremos si trabaja con los +-78V que decía más arriba. En ese caso los 300V se vuelven innecesarios. Por eso decía que había que arreglar la fuente antes...


ibdali dijo:


> Como ven, no es tan fácil conseguir un reemplazo acorde, por ello para no cometer errores es mejor conseguir los originales, para los cuales el circuito esta calculado.


El 90% de los diseños decentes o superiores están calculados para que se puedan usar varios transistores, si no la fábrica queda esclava de un proveedor en particular (mirá el caso excepcional de Peavey y On -ex Motorola-) y si se discontinúa cierto modelo, al tacho con el ampli porque no se consigue "el" transistor.
Se compra un montón de cierto transistor, se usan y si en la próxima compra no está ese disponible, se compra alguno de los otros similares.
Sería una movida muy torpe diseñar algo que descansara en un componente particular e indispensable a menos que fuera muy común y fácil de conseguir (y que en general se pueden reemplazar por muchos otros).


Saludos


----------



## ibdali

es verdad "cacho" lo que dices de que un diseño puede utilizar varios transistores, sin embargo la línea de mosfets que utilizan tienen ciertos parámetros optimizados para este tipo de usos, y el IRFP250 no.

Si haces una comparación de las características de ambos transistores, de todas las características, no solo corriente, tensión y  Rdson, te darás cuenta de lo que digo. 

La línea IXTQ, como el IXTQ36N30P, tienen las características dinámicas estables, en cambio el IRFP250 tiene un rango muy amplio de estas características, cosa que no es aceptable en estos diseños. Causa de esto puede pasar lo todo lo que dije en el post de mas arriba. 

Por poner solo un ejemplo, el  IXTQ36N30P tiene una Qg total de 70nC fijo. Mientras el IRFP250 tiene un rango de 79nC a 120nC, entonces haciendo un calculo rápido, en el mejor de los casos el driver se verá sobre-exigido en 0.5 amper, y en el peor de los casos estará sobre-exigido en 2.5 amperes en corrientes picos.

La carga de recuperación inversa en el peor de los casos es 4 veces mayor!!!!!!!!!!!, ni hablar entonces de que pasaría con la red Snubber en este caso. 

Con la mayoría de las características pasa lo mismo, es decir, que dependeríamos de que el IRFP250 tengas las mejores características de rango para que su funcionamiento sea similar. Pero seguramente de los transistores que compres, algunos tendrán mejores características que otros, entonces aquí el problema. Supongamos que en un canal colocas un mosfet con Qg de 70nc y otro con Qg de 100nc, en este caso las  resistencias de gate se deberían calcular nuevamente para que los tiempos de respuestas sean iguales en ambos transistores, cosa que seguramente no hará quien este reparando el amplificador.

Por otro lado, si bien parece exagerado 300v del mosfet original, seguramente contemplan los picos de tensión que se producen, en base a características similares a los mosfet que piensan colocar, ahora si bajamos esa tensión a 200v no sabremos que pasará. Ademas de que todavía no sabemos que topología usa, si suponemos que trabaja en topología full-brigde, que sería algo razonable por la elevada potencia, y trabaja a 2 ohm,y verdaderamente entrega 1500w rms, entonces el calculo da 273v pico que vería el mosfet.  Entonces en base a qué decimos que con 200v alcanza????

Causa de todo esto es lo que pasa con quienes reparan un amplificador clase d y reemplazan los mosfet de salida teniendo en cuenta solamente características de corriente, tensión y Rdson. Entonces al poco tiempo de haberlo reparado se queman nuevamente, una y otra vez.............

Esto no significa que no se pueda poner algún reemplazo, solamente hay que tener en cuenta todo esto que he dicho.


----------



## Cacho

Pirmero que nada:
@Kikoaf: Cuando tengas algún avance o cambio, avisá así dejamos de discutir otras cosas y nos ponemos con lo de tu ampli. Mientras me parece que nos vamos a ir un poco lejos en una cuestión técnica de la que creo que podremos sacar algo interesante (al menos yo).



ibdali dijo:


> es verdad "cacho" lo que dices de que un diseño...


Hola "Ibdali". No entiendo el porqué de las comillas en los nicks, pero si hay que usarlas, las uso (aunque no me gusta mucho eso).


ibdali dijo:


> La línea IXTQ, como el IXTQ36N30P, tienen las características dinámicas estables, en cambio el IRFP250 tiene un rango muy amplio...
> Por poner solo un ejemplo, el  IXTQ36N30P tiene una Qg total de 70nC fijo. Mientras el IRFP250 tiene un rango de 79nC a 120nC, entonces haciendo un calculo rápido, en el mejor de los casos el driver se verá sobre-exigido en 0.5 amper, y en el peor de los casos estará sobre-exigido en 2.5 amperes en corrientes picos.


Eso si asumimos que no hay ninguna Rg. Como la habrá, ¿no debería comportarse como un condensador cargándose?.
En ese caso sería sólo un mayor tiempo de encendido (y quizá de apagado), pero no un pico de corriente. Como la carga tardará 5T, entonces es 5*Rg*Qg y si Qg se va de 70 a 120nC la variación es de (más o menos) un 75%, con lo que la carga tardará un 75% más.
Como la Imax que se le podrá pedir al driver estará limitada por la Rg, sólo sería problema que los pulsos de carga de los gates estuvieran limitadísimos en tiempo, cosa poco probable porque requerirían de un control bastante molesto e innecesario.

Peeeeeeeero, como la curva de carga no es lineal sino logarítmica, es muy probable que sin alcanzar los 5T ya tenga un Vgs suficiente como para suministrar la corriente necesaria para que el parlante entregue 1500Wrms/3000Wpico sobre 2Ω (eso son casi 39Apico). Con 5Vgs ya llega a esos números.


ibdali dijo:


> La carga de recuperación inversa en el peor de los casos es 4 veces mayor!!!!!!!!!!!, ni hablar entonces de que pasaría con la red Snubber en este caso.


No veo el porqué. El único problema se presentaría si Cs (el valor del condensador de la snubber) quedara chico por el aumento de las capacidades parásitas del MOSFET. Ahí ya no sería efectiva, pero la disipación en la red no cambiará porque depende del valor de Cs, de la frecuencia de switcheo y de Rs (la resistencia de la snubber). Nada de eso se modifica, la red no ve nada distinto. ¿Dónde me estoy equivocando? ¿Qué me salteé?.

Por otro lado, son 2µC contra 5,4µC, eso son 2,7 veces y no 4.


ibdali dijo:


> Supongamos que en un canal colocas un mosfet con Qg de 70nc y otro con Qg de 100nc, en este caso las  resistencias de gate se deberían calcular nuevamente para que los tiempos de respuestas sean iguales en ambos transistores, cosa que seguramente no hará quien este reparando el amplificador.


¿No estás hilando demasiado fino para las frecuencias bajas de las que se trata?
En el peor de los casos sonaría mal, pero apuesto a que no seríamos capaces de oir la distorsión.


ibdali dijo:


> Ademas de que todavía no sabemos que topología usa, si suponemos que trabaja en topología full-brigde, que sería algo razonable por la elevada potencia, y trabaja a 2 ohm,y verdaderamente entrega 1500w rms, entonces el calculo da 273v pico que vería el mosfet.  Entonces en base a qué decimos que con 200v alcanza????


Si Prms=1500W => Ppico=3000W.
Esa potencia de pico es la que alcanza con los valores de la cresta de la senoide y eso coincide con la de alimentación.
Como es P=U²/R, queda que 3000W*2Ω=U² <=> 6000V²=U² <=> U=77,46V≈78V. Esa es una de las ramas, la otra será simétrica con -78V.
Sumadas ambas tenemos 156V, con lo que los 200Vds del MOSFET en cuestión alcanzan.
¿De dónde salen los 273V de pico de los que habamos?


Saludos


----------



## ibdali

hola, lo de las comillas, nose, me acostumbre, ya que no es un nombre sino un apodo.

Lo de la carga, el tema esta en que si la Rg es lo suficientemente grande como para que el pico de corriente no se produzca tendrás mayores tiempos de encendido y apagado. Pero, usualmente se utilizan Rg de valores pequeños, donde si bien limitan la corriente, el pico de corriente igualmente será mayor(no llegara al pico teórico). O mejor dicho, tendrá mayor duración, y esto no es "gratis" para el driver, para nada. Teniendo en cuenta que no solo trabaja con un mosfet, el problema es aun mayor.

Ademas si existen variaciones importantes de Qg en los mosfet y Rg son iguales para todos, es un gran problema, hay que tener en cuenta que las tensiones de gate serán diferentes en el encendido para cada uno, entonces un mosfet disipará mas que otro. Que a pesar de la buenas características de los mosfet para estas conexiones, se verán perjudicados por esto.

Si los tiempos de encendido y apagado son mayores, esto se transforma en un desastre, o ambos entran en conducción o la disipación es mucho mayor. Entonces si o si, necesitamos una carga mas rápida, es decir mayor pico de corriente, y si esta limitada por Rg, no tendremos ese pico mayor, pero si el pico de corriente dudará mas, de cualquier forma el driver se ve mayormente exigido. Y por otro lado con 5Vgs tiras por la borda la eficiencia.

*"Por otro lado, son 2µC contra 5,4µC, eso son 2,7 veces y no 4"*, yo tengo para el IRFP250, 8uC. La red Snubber no disipará mayor potencia, pero sufrirás el efecto de la falta de amortiguamiento, y si encima los tiempos de encendido y apagado son mayores te acercas cada vez mas a la conducción mutua. El amortiguamiento es esencial para que los mosfet no entren en conducción mutua, la falta de este puede provocar el encendido del mosfet antes de tiempo.

Con respecto a lo de la tensión, en full-bridge, la tensión pico que vera cada mosfet con una alimentación de +-78v con una carga de 2ohm y una potencia de 1500w rms es de 273v. Lo único que estas haciendo en tu calculo es obtener la tensión de la onda para que llegue a 1500w rms y multiplicándolo por 2. Te olvidas del factor de modulación y de los picos de tensión, ademas de que yo hablo si fuera full-brige.

Por algo deben estar esos 300v, fíjate que la tensión Vds esta directamente relacionada con Qg de un mosfet, entonces no veo razón alguna por que no elegir un mosfet con Vds menor, tendríamos menor Qg y otras características a favor. Dentro de esa línea de mosfet podrían haber elegido varios que poseen menor Vds y similares características en el resto, como el IXTP50N20PM. Ademas hasta ahorrarían en el costo. Entonces seguramente han tenido en cuenta picos de tensión y demás cálculos para asegurarse de que siempre trabajen dentro de sus especificaciones.

La etapa de salida de un amplificador clase d es bastante delicada, un pequeño cambio produce variaciones que parecen insignificantes, pero no lo son, que si tenemos en cuenta que un buen diseño maneja tiempos muertos de 10ns, cualquier cambio menor produce menos eficiencia, mayor distorsión y usualmente la destrucción.

Todo lo que yo hablo es para realizar una correcta reparación, no significa que si ponemos cualquier mosfet no valla a funcionar, pero no es correcto. Para ello los fabricantes tienen lineas específicas de mosfet para estos usos, con características optimizadas y los fabricantes utilizan estos y no cualquiera, a pesar de su mayor costo.

Y no creo que sea hilar fino lo que yo hablo, es un diseño correcto y listo, sino hacemos como la mayoría de los técnicos reparadores, cambiamos componentes hasta que arranque y listo.

Saludos!!


----------



## flacojuan

Naaaa. yo creo que no paso mas de la fuente...... como dijo Kikoaaf; que el cliente cambio la bateria....pues algo tuvo que ocurrir alli.... no lo creen??.

Ademas creo que se podria usar cualquier transistor mosfet de potencia como los que usan los chicos de el amplificador UCD de ejtagle.. bueno deberia ser asi. jejeje. Claro si no consigue los originales....


----------



## kikoaaf

Bueno chicos, aqui estoy otra vez. les comento:
Solucione el corto que tenia en la entrada de tension de la potencia, era simplemente una mala soldadura en los FET que retire de la fuente y quedo en corto (apenas se veia).
De los 6 FET finales, 2 se encuentran en corto.
Encontre 4 transistores, los cuales tienen en el encapsulado rasgos de haber calentado (tienen algo como un tizne negro), estos estan marcados como B647 y D667 de lo que pienso que seran 2SB647 y 2SD667 respectivamente, los mismos se conectan: Los B647 a los gates de los FET de la fuente que volaron, y al D667, el cual a su vez se conecta al TL594. Los testie y parecen estar bien, pero quiero cambiarlos por las dudas, la consulte es si justamente los B647 son 2SB647 y los D667 son 2SD667?
Bueno, en cuanto cambie estos ya monto toda la fuente y la conecto.
Otra consulta, la potencia tiene un conector de encendido entre +12V y Gnd, supuestamente la radio le envia una señal de encendido a esta terminal, ahora, alguien sabe que tension debo aplicar a este conector para que la potencia encienda?
Bueno, les mando un saludo enorme y muchas gracias por las respuestas.



zopilote dijo:


> Cualquier mosfet que soporte una disipacion de 200W y una corriente de 20A le vendria bien, los mosfet no exigen a los drives como para quemarlos. Lo que se tiene que tomar en cuenta es que el amplificador es muy sensible a como lo usan, si se lo coloco un cable no apropiado y muy largo, lo puede volver muy inestable y comenzar a oscilar y sin mencionar que no menciona la impedancia que estaba conectada en la potencia. Cuando una de clase d se malogra arrasa con mucho más que los mosfet finales.


 
El cable de alimentacion utilizado tendra a lo sumo 5mts, es bastante gruesito, facil, facil 15mm de seccion o mas (y un fusible de 300A).
La impedancia utilizada es de 2 ohm, el parlante se conecta con cables de 6mm o 10mm de seccion.
Saludos.


----------



## flacojuan

que tal kikoaaf, efectivamente los transistores son los que mencionas no estas errado en ello, ademas como no son caros.... bueno cambialos. lo de la señal que tu dices para encender el amplificador es una tension de 12V solo para hacer encender al TL594, asi que para modo e prueba puentealo con el +12V.


----------



## kikoaaf

Excelente flacojuan, mañana voy a comprar los transistores que faltan y ya pruebo si funciona la fuente, muchas gracias por comentar.

Saludos.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Hola compañeros, espero que todo este bien en donde esten y que esten disfrutando estos dias de asueto de semana santa con la buena de Dios.

Aun no cambio los capacitores pues haciendo la prueba que comentare a continuacion llegue a una nueva conclusion 

Les escribo para decirles que le pedi prestado el amplificador del auto de mi hermana para hacer unas pruebas en casa, el de ella suena perfecto en su auto pero cuando lo pongo en la casa el sonido se escucha mal, (cabe destacar que el problema no es por falta de corriente, o por que la fuente sea conmutada y de pc, mas adelante explicare porque digo esto  )

Cuando coloco el ampli de mi hermana en casa conectado a una compu de escritorio el sonido que se oye es como de disco de acetato cuando se encuentra como sucio, se puede oir la musica pero con ruidos asi como si lo que estuviera sonando fuese un disco de acetato. 

Al dia suguiente monte el ampli de mi hermana en su correspondiente auto (OJO, con la señal de audio proveniente del equipo del auto de mi hermana y su correspondiete alimentacion de la bateria del carro) hice mis prueba y todo sonando perfectamente. Luego se me ocurrio hacer otra prueba y he aqui la diferencia, con el ampli siendo alimentado con la bateria del auto (esto para descartar las conmutadas) y la señal de audio ahora proveniente de mi laptop puse musica y la musica se escuchaba con los ruidos de disco de acetato que les comente que se escuchaban en casa  

Conclusion  jaja asi me quede de verdad!!!. Bueno, mis computadores estan bastante bien, no creo que el problema este alli, en conclusion pienso que debe ser algo de la señal de audio que le llega al amplificador cuando sale de mi compu, nose si sera porque necesita ser medianamente amplificada antes de meterla en el amplificador, la verdad no lo se y esperaba que me ayudaran, mañana voy a tratar de instalar el ampli boss como dios manda en el auto de mi hermana y verificar a ver si es por esa razon que tiene el ruido chillon que tiene. Ya les dire que tal me fue. y gracias por su ayuda compañeros!


----------



## flacojuan

pero por que no...., y acaso es el mismo efecto del otro amp que estabas reparando?. si es el mismo claro que es tu compu pero descarta primero el cableado, o quizas la fuente de tu compu. pero has la prueba y sacamos mejores concluciones..


----------



## dmgvenezuela

epale amigo juan, espero que todo bien por alla   El sonido que obtengo cuando alimento el ampli de auto de mi hermana con la salida de audio de mi laptop (salida de linea o auricular) es lo que se conoce como clipeo, o bueno es lo que yo creo despues de tanto leer èn la red, esto lo digo porque se escucha como si en los picos de la señal el sonido se oye recortado, asi como si le faltara corriente pero esto no es porque al subir volumen se recortaria mas la señal y se escucharia una distorsion brutal jejeje y esto no sucede. Yo creo que la señal llega clipeada al ampli porque cuando doy volumen se oye igualita, osea, no se recorta mas sino que se amplifica clipeada, no se si este haya sido el efecto del ruido en el ampli boss pues cuando hice la prueba en el auto de mi hermana la hice conectando la salida de audio de mi laptop directo al ampli. "esto me hace recordar lo que me decian los profesores de controles jejeje, "condiciones iniciales bachiller!!!!!" voy a montar el ampli boss en el auto de mi hermana y hare caso a mis profesores y sus enseñanzas  y hare unas pruebas a ver que pasa . Con respecto al cableado podria decir que los cables que van a las cornetas son super cortos y el cable de audio que sale de mi laptop y que conecto al ampli es antiruido y corto ademas de estar separado el left del right una distancia prudencial jeje 

Ya veremos que pasa cuando lo haga, tal vez ese sea el problema, uno nunca sabe 

Recordad que cuando conecte el ampli de mi hermana en su auto pero con la señal de audio saliendo de mi laptop y se escucho mal utilice la laptop, y esta funcionaba con su bateria cosa que me dice que no son las conmutadas, aunque siempre seria bueno tener una opinion. Y gracias compañeros!


----------



## kikoaaf

Bueno, otra vez por aca. Le comento que cambie todos los IRF3205, cambie tambien los 2SD667 (con tizne pero en teoria funcionando) por 2SC2383 y los 2SB647 (en el mismo estado que los anteriores) por 2SA1013. Bueno, luego de esto llega la tan esperada hora de probar si arrancaba la fuente y por suerte esta arranca, pero tengo una duda, arranca masomenos en 168V (o sea 84+84) y luego comienza a subir hasta los 190, en este instante la apague temiendo que se produjeran daños a los demas componentes. Esto puede ser porque estoy probando sin los FET de salida o no es normal que suceda?
Otra consulta, podria reemplazar a los IXTQ36N30P por IRFP460?
Les agradezco sus respuestas, un saludo enorme.


----------



## ibdali

Hola, no, no tiene que pasar de que suba la tensión, con +-84v esta perfecto para los 1500w rms que dice tener, ademas es una fuente regulada. Deberás fijarte en la parte de la retro-alimentación de la fuente, es decir donde censa  la tensión de salida. Con que integrado trabaja la fuente???, en base a eso te podremos guiar mejor. Debe ser algo como tl494, tl594, sg3525 o seguramente algún integrado algo superior a estos. Sino sube algunos fotos de la placa donde se note mejor esto.

La tensión sigue subiendo o en algún momento para??

Ni se te ocurra reemplazar los finales por los IRFP460, no te van a servir, por ahora centrate en la fuente y después vemos de algún reemplazo mas acorde.

saludos!!


----------



## kikoaaf

Bueno, monte todo el circuito (porque tiene una plaqueta que ni idea para que es y otra que tiene pinta de ser un pre) y la tension se estabiliza en 183V. Le doy tension y luego de unos instantes prende la luz de diagnostico y se siente actuar un rele y se apaga la luz de diagnostico, luego que actua el rele la tension comienza a subir rapidamente hasta los 178 y de ahi lentamente alcanza los 182 - 183 voltios y se estabiliza ahi.
El integrado es un TL594, pero creo que ahora la fuente esta andando bien no? Todavia no la prove con carga.
Muchas gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## flacojuan

Hola que tal kikoaaf... claro sin tener el diagrama creo que es imposible sabe la tension exacta. pero de cuanto serian los capacitores de filtrado en el secundario?. pero sin los finales creo que no sabriamos si entra en proteccion....si les colocas alguna carga varia??, como dice ibdali centrate en la fuente, y seria bueno conseguir el diagrama


----------



## kikoaaf

Por los capacitores de filtrado no hay problema ninguno, estan sobrados ya que son de 160V, por eso puede ser correcta la tension, sobre lo de colocarle carga todavia no encontre nada que tenga a mano para poder ponerle ya que una carga chica para tremenda fuente seria en vano, mientras que una carga mas grande no creo que tenga (o mas bien si, un motor serie universal de 220V serviria no?, o es una bestialidad?)

A, olvidalo, si estoy alimentando con una fuente de 12V 2A no puedo ponerle mucha carga! jajaja.

Saludos


----------



## josephhhh

hola que tal 

tengo problemas con un amplificador para auto de 500 w 2 canales y el problema que me presenta es el siguiente: 

utiliza transistores kb688 y kd718, y en total son 12, 6 de uno y 6 del otro 

el amplificador anteriormente usaba 4 resistencias de 100hms en paralelo 

las resistencias se quemaron se las volvi a colocar y se queman mas rapido solo al encender el amplificador 

COMO PUEDO HACER...?

tengo problemas con un amplificador para auto
hola que tal 

tengo problemas con un amplificador para auto de 500 w 2 canales y el problema que me presenta es el siguiente: 

utiliza transistores kb688 y kd718, y en total son 12, 6 de uno y 6 del otro 

el amplificador anteriormente usaba 4 resistencias de 100hms en paralelo 

las resistencias se quemaron se las volvi a colocar y se queman mas rapido solo al encender el amplificador 

COMO PUEDO HACER...?


----------



## ibdali

"kikoaaf", parece que la fuente esta funcionando bien, no lo puedes probar con carga ya que como tu dices no la estas alimentando con una fuente de suficiente potencia. De todas formas no has hecho ningún cambio significativo por lo cual seguramente funcionará perfectamente con carga.


----------



## kikoaaf

Bien, excelente!!! Ahora a buscar reemplazos para el IXTQ36N30P, como dijeron antes el IRPF250 puede funcionar pero esta medio justo en tension, el IRPF460 soporta mas tension pero como comentaron anteriormente no me serviria. Cual sera el mejor reemplazo??

Muchas gracias por la mano!! Saludos


----------



## ibdali

en primer lugar busca si puedes conseguir los originales, ya que un reemplazo de ese tipo no es muy fácil de conseguir. Sino, deberías poner una lista de los que puedes conseguir y vemos cual sería el mejor. Puedes poner la pag de la casa de electrónica mas grande donde puedes comprar y ahí nos fijamos que sería lo mejor que consigues.


----------



## kikoaaf

Ya pregunte y no hay en ningun lado, te paso las paginas, la primera es la que tiene mejor stock pero es carisima, pero bue, que se le va a hacer.

http://www.eneka.com.uy/

http://www.fabletybertoni.com/

Yo por mi parte voy a ir buscando algo que se le parezca.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, saludos!

Edit:
Me parece que voy a tener que morir con los IRFP250


----------



## Cacho

A mí siguen sin convencerme los argumentos de Ibdali: No sé qué fórmula aplica ni cómo hace los cálculos. Si lo sponésme hacés un gran favor.

Yo usaría unos IRF840 o cosas así  (chiquitos, bastante comunes y relativamente baratos) para probar cómo anda el asunto SIN CARGA y con la fuente chiquita que tenés o una carga en serie para que no vuele la fuente en caso de problemas. Si nada anda mal (ya que no hay instrumental para medir cómo está todo), conectar una carga grande (unos 100Ω por lo menos) y ver cómo trabaja todo.
Si eso anda, iría por los IRF240/250 (los últimos mejor si es que se consiguen).

Ahora, si aparecen las ecuaciones que muestran que esos no caminarían en reemplazo, al tarro con esta idea mía.

Saludos


----------



## ibdali

Bueno, lamento que no te convenzan mis argumentos "cacho", pero realmente me baso en cálculos y técnicas de diseños que tienen sus fundamentos, y son bastantes complejos como para explicarlos en forma breve. No me estoy inventando lo que digo y creo que anteriormente respondí las causas de por que dije lo que dije. Si te referís al cálculo de tensión de los mosfet de salida, aparte del calculo que vos hiciste se toma en cuenta ciertos factores, como factores de modulación y picos de tensión. Ya que como sabemos un amplificador clase d trabaja en conmutación con grandes corrientes que circulan por los transistores de salida. Esta conmutación produce picos de tensión a causas de componentes parásitos en los componentes, pistas y demás, estos picos dependen de la carga, la corriente de circulación, el factor de modulación y otras cosas. Entonces los mosfets de salida no solo se ven expuestos a la tensión de alimentación positiva y negativa, sino también a estos picos, por ello en ciertos momentos, tanto en el encendido como en el apagado de los mosfets la tensión a la que ellos se ven expuestos es mayor, y cuanto mayor???, bueno, depende de varios factores, pero generalmente para trabajar en forma segura y sin entrar en cálculos complejos se puede tomar los picos de tensión como un 50% mayor a la tensión de máxima de alimentación a la que estarán expuestos, es decir, del cálculo que hiciste deberías multiplicar esa tensión por 1.5 y ademas dividirlo por el factor de modulación(generalmente del 80 al 90%), esto da los valores que yo di, igualmente yo dije que esa tensión era necesaria a esa potencia, con esa carga y si trabajara en un topología full-bridge, cosa que si no fuera así, la tensión que calculé sería menor, ya que por ejemplo sino trabajara realmente a esa potencia, la corriente de circulación sería menor y por ende los picos también. Y si esto no fuera como digo entonces no se para que fabrican transistores especiales para estos usos si cualquiera le va bien y no influyen para nada en el funcionamiento. Ahí cargué el pdf de un mosfet optimizado para estos usos, que en este caso no nos sirve y tampoco se consigue, pero fíjate como tiene optimizado los parámetros que nombré en los post anteriores. 

El IRF840 sería un buen reemplazo para realizar las pruebas, sin embargo, este mosfet disipará mas que el original por lo cual no sería recomendable para su uso cuando el amplificador este entregando una potencia elevada. Y bueno, sino se consiguen los originales habrá que colocar los que se consigan, pero generalmente cuando se hace esto al amplificador falla al poco tiempo de funcionamiento o calienta demasiado, o directamente se queman los transistores de salida. Todo depende del uso que se le de, si generalmente no se le va a exigir los 1500w rms que dice tener seguramente no hará falta la tensión  que dije en los mosfet de salida.

Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho

ibdali dijo:


> ...pero realmente me baso en cálculos y técnicas de diseños que tienen sus fundamentos...pero generalmente para trabajar en forma segura y sin entrar en cálculos complejos...


Es que me gustan los cálculos complejos y lo más loco es que los entiendo cuando lo leo . ¿en qué libro/página web puedo leer esos datos/formulas? (o si los escribís vos también valen, claro). Me interesa saber cómo calcular estas cosas.

Por cierto, interesante el MOSFET que posteaste, tiene una Qg muuuuuuuy baja. Lindo transistor.


Saludos


----------



## ibdali

No existen fórmulas mágicas,  si quieres calcular en forma exacta(o lo mas cercano posible), simplemente hazlo. Todo se calcula en base a la topología de salida, se analizan las tensiones, los componentes parásitos, las formas de onda en el mosfet, la corriente de circulación, tiempos de subida y bajada y te puedo asegurar que no ocupas ninguna formula mágica. En el ejemplo que te dí de la tensión, te dije que se utilizan los factores de modulación y se contemplan los picos de tensión, generalmente se utilizan esos factores(1.5 y 80 al 90%), sin embargo si quieres calcular los picos máximos en forma exacta, perfectamente lo podes hacer, si contemplas las inductancias,  la corriente de circulación, el tiempo de apagado, y los formas de ondas a la que esta expuesto el mosfet, lo puedes calcular, son los mismos principios que rigen el funcionamiento de un inductor(para este caso). 

Libros de amplificadores clase d hay muchos, busca en Internet alguno que te guste. En cualquier libro de mosfets medio-avanzado(incluso algunas cosas hasta en básicos) podes ver lo que he dicho. 

Con respecto al mosfet que posteé lo interesante no es la Qg baja. Sino, lo que quería que vieras, es que ese transistor(diseñado para estos usos) esta optimizado en relación a todos los parámetros que nombré anteriormente y mas también. Eso es lo interesante, que por "alguna razón" parecen que son importantes. 

Pero como veo que no es convincente lo que digo, entonces vamos a los hechos, así no queda ninguna duda en absoluto.

En los pdf que he cargado se encuentran el IRF630 y el IRF640, que en principio son similares, y cualquiera podría decir, "sirve como reemplazo, incluso va a disipar menos potencia porque tiene una Rds(on) mas baja"

Bueno, observen la imagen 1, imagen 2 e imagen 3. Esto es la onda que observa el gate del IRF630, en una etapa de salida de un driver de mosfets de alto nivel flotante y bajo nivel. Esta imagen es con la etapa de salida funcionando, sin señal de audio. 

Ahora, podemos observar en la imagen 4, bajo las mismas condiciones, con el mismo driver y demás, pero ahora es el IRF640. Es clara la diferencia. En la imagen 5 se encuentra la etapa de salida con los IRF640 y red de amortiguamiento. En la imagen 6 se ve como influye las fluctuaciones en la onda, que hacen que este cerca de la conducción mutua. También en la imagen 7 pero es una escala diferente.

Por último en la última imagen(8), se puedo observar el pico de tensión que ve el mosfet de salida respecto a la tensión de alimentación, se necesita mejor instrumental para poder observar esto, pero creo que la imagen da una idea bastante cercana del fenómeno.

Todas esas imágenes las tomé yo para que puedan ver gráficamente lo que he estado diciendo, es clara la diferencia y creo que demuestra la veracidad de todo lo que he dicho. Disculpen la claridad de las imágenes, pero solo tengo el celular para hacerlo.

Cabe aclarar que en ambos casos los mosfet de salida no se quemaron, y a simple vista parecen que funcionan igual, pero no es así. Quizás con un driver de mayor capacidad y cambiando algunos componentes se puede hacer que el IRF640 funcione mejor, sin embargo, bajo las mismas condiciones se observan las diferencias, cosa que demuestra que todos los parámetros de los cuales hablé *si* son importantes y muy significativos en el diseño.

PD: la  tensión que he calculado y dicho en los post anteriores es para topología half-bridge, no full-bridge. Es decir que para half-bridge serían los 275 aprox y full-bridge menor. No se porque he estado diciendo al revés. 

Saludos!!


----------



## kikoaaf

Les comento. intale los IRF840 como dijo cacho, conecte la alimentacion con una lampara en serie (21W) y cuando enciende el bicho entra en proteccion (tiene un LED de diagnostico), luego comienza a hacer un ruido raro, apenas audible, en la parte de la fuente, entre medio de los bobinados (adjunto foto). La tension de alimentacion (medida en bornes del ampli) se cae a 9V y en la lampara caen 1V con algo, la fuente del ampli esta tirando unos 80V (40 + 40). Lo unico que tengo en la zona del ruido son condensadores electroliticos y los bobinados (cuando muevo el oido hacia alguno de los bobinados el ruido se hace menos apreciable). Bueno, como es tarde dejo para mañana, voy a retirar los electroliticos y revisarlos, aunque no me cierra que esten j...s. El ruido sera por la escasa tension en bornes del ampli???
Bueno, mañana comento si salio humito!! jaja
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

ibdali dijo:


> No existen fórmulas mágicas...


No pido fórmulas mágicas, sólo alguna fórmula y de dónde sale. Con una o dos me conformo.


ibdali dijo:


> Con respecto al mosfet que posteé lo interesante no es la Qg baja. Sino, lo que quería que vieras, es que ese transistor(diseñado para estos usos) esta optimizado en relación a todos los parámetros que nombré anteriormente y mas también. Eso es lo interesante, que por "alguna razón" parecen que son importantes.


No dije que no fueran importantes, pero no son fundamentales en este caso, me parece.


ibdali dijo:


> Pero como veo que no es convincente lo que digo, entonces vamos a los hechos, así no queda ninguna duda en absoluto.


Es que no pusiste ni un sólo número que justifique lo que decís. Planteás un "es así", "porque es así" y lo dicen "los libros", sin mencionar ninguno donde figure eso. A eso apunto: Dame una fuente exacta o una explicación numérica, no un ejemplo.


ibdali dijo:


> Bueno, observen la imagen 1, imagen 2 e imagen 3. Esto es la onda que observa el gate del IRF630...
> Ahora, podemos observar en la imagen 4, bajo las mismas condiciones[...]pero ahora es el IRF640. Es clara la diferencia.


Es un ejemplo que grafica algo que planteaste, pero sólo hace eso: Graficar.
Un ejemplo sólo puede usarse como prueba de un error o una falacia, no de una verdad. Ni tampoco sirve como argumento en una cuestión técnica (en las humanas ya es otro cantar).
Para que algo sea cierto, hay que probar la veracidad de la teoría. En cambio, para probar que es falsa basta con un ejemplo.

Digamos que yo planteo que cada vez que sumo 1 a un número me da el doble. Veamos: A 1 le sumo 1 y me da 2, que es el doble. Por lo tanto tengo razón.
Te di un ejemplo, pero con eso no pruebo que mi teoría (en este caso, claramente incorrecta) sea cierta. De ahí que un ejemplo NO sea prueba de nada, más que de un error.
Alguien dirá que 2+1=3 y eso no cuadra con mi teoría, por lo que ha de ser declarada falsa.

Cuidado, que no estoy diciendo que tus palabras no sean ciertas, sólo digo que no me convencen por faltar absolutamente todos los argumentos, pruebas (no ejemplos), cálculos, citas y demás. En una ciencia exacta (matemática, física, ingeniería) eso debe existir.


ibdali dijo:


> PD: la  tensión que he calculado y dicho en los post anteriores es para topología half-bridge, no full-bridge. Es decir que para half-bridge serían los 275 aprox y full-bridge menor. No se porque he estado diciendo al revés.


Bueeeeeeno, ahora tus números están muy cerca de los míos. Creo que nos vamos entendiendo. Ahora está más cerca de lo que sé calcular. Ahí me gusta más la idea.
Y me parece que el IRFP que recomendábamos está cada vez más cerca de dar el talle para el reemplazo.

Los números a mí me dan (usando el 1,5 como factor de seguridad frente a picos) una Vds de 145V (si supiera cómo usar Latex escribiría la fórmula bonito) tomando una modulación de 0,8. El IRFP240 maneja 200V (igual que el IRFP250). Si usamos el 80% para estar aún más seguros, son 160V. Vamos más que bien por ahí.
El Qg total sólo nos va a alargar los tiempos de encendido/apagado, cosa que redundará en calor y eso dará algún pico más grande de tensión, pero ya hemos previsto bastante espacio para acomodarlos (el 1,5 aquel y el 80% de ahora) así que no vamos tan mal.
Insisto en que es un reemplazo "no-óptimo", pero sí mucho más que aceptable por ser conseguible y no tan caro.



Saludos



kikoaaf dijo:


> Les comento. intale los IRF840 como dijo cacho, conecte la alimentacion con una lampara en serie (21W) y cuando enciende el bicho entra en proteccion (tiene un LED de diagnostico)...


Pará... ¿Probaste encenderlo con la lámpara y todo *antes* de conectarle los 840?
Muchos de esots bichos se protegen cuando la tensión de alimentación cae por debajo de cierto nivel, y 10V no es un umbral muy loco para el corte.

Por otro lado, si cae 1V "y algo" (¿cuánto es ese "algo"?) en la lámpara y tenés 9V en la entrada, tu fuente está dándole 10V "y algo". Se vino en picada.
Si hacemos la cuenta, es una lámpara de 12V y 21W =>21=144/R=>6,86Ω=R (eso es lo que habrá de resistencia con el filamento incandescente).

Asumiendo que cae 1,5V (para tirarle al medio) en la lámpara, por Ohm, tenés una corriente de 1,5/6,86~0,22A. Probablemente se aun poco más porque la lámpara no debe estar del todo prendida (su resistencia es menor), pero son valores más que normales.
Y tu fuente se cayó como 2V con esa corriente  Revisá eso.
Con la lamparita en serie la corriente máxima que puede haber circulando es de más o menos 1,8A, no es mucho y no va a alcanzar para volar la fuente. Podés conectarle una batería de auto si querés, que no va a pasar prácticamente nada si algo anda mal.

Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf

Sin los IRF la fuente del ampli encendia bien (sin la lampara), tiraba algo asi como 183V.
ok, impecable. Por las dudas coloque un fusible de 1.25A y no volo, asi que la trension esta por debajo de este valor. En la lampara caen 1.3V, y en la entrada del ampli 9.28V. Ahora, algo anda mal, porque en los bornes de la fuente tengo 11.58V, osea que tengo una caida de tension en algun cable o esto es magico! jeje. Cuando vuelva del trabajo chequeo bien eso ya que ahora estoy en la media hora de descanso.
Me parece que saco la bateria de la moto y pruebo con eso, luego les comento.
Saludos y gracias por comentar.

Edit:
Bueno, ahora esta un poco mejor, retire el fusible y el ruido que hacia el ampli ya no lo hace, caen 1.3V en la lampara, y en bornes del ampli tengo 9.85V. En bornes de la fuente tengo 11.91V.
El ampli sigue protegiendose, quiza por la tension. En cuento pueda le doy un poco mas de tension a ver que pasa (de todas maneras en el auto trabajan a 14V).
Saludos!


----------



## ibdali

Si queres expresarlo en forma de formula, expresalo como formula: La tensión pico la podrías expresar como:  (Raizcuadrada(2*PotenciaRMS*Impedanciacarga)), a esto lo multiplicas por 2, porque el mosfet ve ambas tensiones a la vez. Después usas el factor pico que consideres, como te dije generalmente 1.5 y lo dividís por el factor de modulación 0.8-0.9. Lo que nos queda:

((raiz cuadrada(2*1500*2))*2*1.5)/0.85   

esto nos da: 273.38v en el pico de tensión que vería el mosfet.Esto sería para half bridge. Para full-bridge es otra historia. Que raro que el original tenga 300v.
Esto para ponerlo como formula, pero no he hecho mas que obtener la tensión mínima para entregar dicha potencia, y considerar el doble de tensión que ve el mosfet, ademas de utilizar los factores de tensión pico y modulación.

Lo puedes calcular en forma exacta, como te dije, considera la inductancia parásita del mosfet y corriente, los tiempos de subida-bajada. Pero también se deben analizar otros factores como acumulación de cargas en el mosfet y demás, por ello generalmente con ese 1.5 como factor estamos seguros de que esta prevenido ante todo ello. El tema que si lo quieres hacer así ya no podemos utilizar solo una "formula" sino que deberás considerar muchos parámetros y de ahí sacar la tensión pico. Aunque no es nada imposible, como te dije en libros que hablen de mosfets en alta frecuencia generalmente analizan esto. Ten en cuenta que si tenes una inductancia por la cual circula cierta corriente y en un instante deja de circular obtendrás un pico de tensión.

*"No dije que no fueran importantes, pero no son fundamentales en este caso, me parece"*

no, no y no. Son Fundamentales, y las imágenes que coloqué no es un simple ejemplo, demuestra claramente que estas pequeñas variaciones que a tí te pareces "no fundamentales" son altamente importantes y son consideradas en el diseño. El circuito que monte es la etapa de salida de un amplificador clase d, y te muestran claramente los efectos que anteriormente te había dicho.

Qg mas alta no tan solo nos retardará el tiempo de encendido  provocando una disipación mayor. Produce varios efectos no deseados, ruidos, fluctuaciones en la onda, exige mas al driver, etc,etc................

No veo que nos estemos acercando en cuanto al calculo, con 200v no alcanza para half bridge a esa potencia y esa carga. Y el resto de los parámetros ni hablar.

Ademas antes decías "Casi casi que podés reemplazar unos por otros y los de IR van a tener hasta mejor desempeño (mucho menor Rdson). La única en contra es que trbajan hasta 200V contra los 300V de los originales". y ahora dices reemplazo "no óptimo", entonces creo que estas aceptando algunas cosas.

Pongan el IRFP250, total seguramente a costa de un buen driver funciona, y como generalmente  rara vez esta al 100% de la potencia con suerte 200v alcanza, pero de ahí a que se este haciendo algo correctamente, con conocimiento y fundamentos es otra cosa muy distinta.

Bueno, para no seguir con lo mismo...........creo que he dicho y demostrado porque son importantes los factores de los cuales hablo. La imágenes que subí son bien claras, si a alguien no le parece importante o no esta de acuerdo, perfecto, no insisto más.



Saludos!!


----------



## kikoaaf

Bueno, sigo con el mismo problema. Conecte el ampli a la bateria de la moto (con lampara en serie) y nada, lo mismo. El ampli se proteje intermitentemente cuando se produce el ruidito (como un grillito apenas audible) en la fuente del ampli, parece provenir de uno de los toroides o del area cercana.
El driver que mueve a los FET son dos IR4426, habra algo j*****do aca?
Saludos!


----------



## ibdali

"kikoaaf", el problema solo sucede cuando conectas los transistores finales??

y el IR4426 es el driver de los finales o de los de la fuente??


----------



## kikoaaf

Si, cuando coloque los transistores fianles empezo con eso, antes de colocarlos la fuente tiraba 183V (91.5 + 91.5), el IR4426 es el driver de los finales (ahora estoy con los IRF840, solo para probar, no voy a dejar esos).
La fuente trabaja con un TL594, que conmuta unos A1013 y a su complementario, y estos a los IRF3205.


----------



## ibdali

pueden ser varias cosas, se quemaron los finales al hacer la prueba????

en primer lugar desconfío del driver de los transistores finales, sin embargo el driver que has dicho solo es para los mosfet de nivel bajo, es decir que debería haber otro driver para el nivel alto(flotante), bueno, generalmente es así, aunque también lo podrían haber usado como nivel alto.Trata de  poner alguna foto donde se note bien las conexiones de los transistores finales. 

también podría ser causa de que los IRF840 no son aptos para esto. Entonces deberías hacer la prueba con alguno que tengas características muy buenas para estar seguro que lo que falla es otra cosa. Sin embargo, por lo que veo, en las pag que diste, no hay mucho para elegir. Algo como el 2SK2141 podría andar mejor.

Por ahora aclárame algunas dudas, Cuantos transistores finales hay??, 6 sino me equivoco. Según dices hay dos  IR4426, entonces cada uno debería controlar 3 mosfet finales, es así??? Si puedes saca algunas fotos a la etapa final asi nos ubicamos mejor sobre el conexionado de los driver y demás.


----------



## kikoaaf

Es muy raro, cada driver es doble, 1/2 driver se conecta a un mosfet mientras que el otro 1/2 driver se conecta a los otros 2. Cada salida del driver se conecta mediante una resistencia al gate de los mosfet. Ahora no tengo el ampli donde estoy, en cuanto pueda saco alguna foto y la subo, y hago un diagramita lo mejor logrado posible. Muchas gracias por responder, un saludo!


----------



## Cacho

ibdali dijo:


> Si queres expresarlo en forma de formula, expresalo  como formula...
> ((raiz cuadrada(2*1500*2))*2*1.5)/0.85...
> esto nos da: 273.38v en el pico de tensión que vería el mosfet.Esto  sería para half bridge.


Perfecto, es la fórmula tradicional que  hay en cualquier lado. Como vos dijiste que era una full bridge (buscá  entre tus mensajes anteriores, si no lo  encontrás, avisame que te lo  cito) y pusiste que el 250 no andaba porque no le daba la tensión...
Ahí  te pregunté de dónde sacabas los números y claramente se ve que habías  puesto el doble de tensión que la necesaria.


ibdali dijo:


> *"No dije que no fueran importantes, pero no son  fundamentales en este caso, me parece"*
> no, no y no. Son Fundamentales...
> Qg mas alta no tan solo nos retardará el tiempo de encendido  provocando  una disipación mayor. Produce varios efectos no deseados, ruidos,  fluctuaciones en la onda, exige mas al driver, etc,etc...


Te dejo  una Application  Note de IR, la AN-1070, donde precisamente se trata el tema de la  elección de un MOSFET para un amplificador ClaseD. No vi ninguno de esos  efectos tan terribles que mencionás, y tocan todos los parámetros que  declarás como tremendamente importantes.
Todos los efectos que  menciona como contrarios se alinean en distorsión y mayor disipación,  tal como decía yo.

Sólo acepto una contraargumentación de tu  parte si la respaldás con un documento, cualquiera sea, del mismo  calibre (o superior) que este.
Te recomiendo darle una lectura así no cometés los  mismos errores en el futuro.


ibdali dijo:


> Ademas antes decías "Casi casi que podés reemplazar  unos por otros y los de IR van a tener hasta mejor desempeño (mucho  menor Rdson). La única en contra es que trbajan hasta 200V contra los  300V de los originales". y ahora dices reemplazo "no óptimo", entonces  creo que estas aceptando algunas cosas.



Sí, que no son reemplazos exactos, como siempre dije. Si  sonó de otra forma, perdón, mi error al escribir.


ibdali dijo:


> Pongan el IRFP250, total seguramente a costa de un buen driver funciona,  y como generalmente  rara vez esta al 100% de la potencia con suerte  200v alcanza...


Pero si la potencia no  importa: El transistor ve siempre la tensión total. La potencia final la  alcanza con el ancho de los pulsos, no con la variación de tensión.
Citándote:  


ibdali dijo:


> ...con conocimiento y fundamentos es otra cosa  muy distinta.


Creo que ahí se te chispoteó algo del conocimiento, y  hasta ahora de fundamentos no pusiste nada. Ni un solo documento que  avale lo que decís (y no hablo del ejemplo del osciloscopio).


ibdali dijo:


> Bueno,  para no seguir con lo mismo...........creo que he dicho y demostrado  porque son importantes los factores de los cuales hablo. La imágenes que  subí son bien claras, si a alguien no le parece importante o no esta de  acuerdo, perfecto, no insisto más.


Has dicho, sí. Demostrado, no.
Diste un ejemplo de unas imágenes que  en rigor no sirven porque no se sabe más que el resultado. No hay datos  de nada más que los modelos de los dos transistores.

-------------------------------

@Kiko:  Ese driver trabaja con las dos salidas igualitas. Quizá lo conecten así  para distribuir un poco la carga o estén usando uno de los 3 MOS de cada  rama para manejar a los otros dos (quizá cargando un condensador o cosa  así), aunque sería algo muy rebuscado.
Fijate si las dos entradas  (pines 2 y 4) no están conectadas entre sí. Si ambas reciben la misma  señal, la salida es la misma y reparte la carga de los gates entre las  dos.

Por otro lado, dijiste que no todos los MOS de salida  estaban quemados. ¿No coinciden los quemados en la misma salida de los  drivers esos? ¿Qué tensión tenés de alimentación de esos integrados?  (sin los 840 de prueba, así la fuente arranca bien).

Saludos


Edit: Ibdali, acá te dejo un par de links a posts del foro donde gente puso imágenes de las salidas de amplis Clase D. _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/490326/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/490880/
Se ven clarito los picos de los que hablábamos y cómo no superan el 15-20% de la tensión total.


----------



## kikoaaf

Bueno, los 840 estan bien, no se quemaron con la prueba. Voy a tratar de hacer un esquema de como esta todo conectado. 
Los pines 2 y 4 de los integrados no veo a que estan conectados, son integrados SMD y las pistas salen por debajo del integrado, voy a tratar de deducir viendo con una buena lupa.
Los MOS que se quemaron no recuerdo bien si estaban en la misma salida, es una muy buena hipotesis esa, mañana llamo y veo el precio y si se consiguen los drivers.
Bueno, en el proximo mensaje ya envio el diagrama.
Saludos y muchas gracias por la mano!

Edit:
Un detalle no menos importante, y puede ser la clave.
Resulta que sin los 840 y con la lampara en serie la fuente tampoco arranca (el mismo problema).
Ahora, sin la lampara arranca de maravilla!
Ups, a soldar los 840 y a probar sin la lampara, yo me la juego y listo.
Los integrados estan alimentados con una tension de 10Vcc


----------



## Cacho

kikoaaf dijo:


> Los pines 2 y 4 de los integrados no veo a que estan conectados, son integrados SMD y las pistas salen por debajo del integrado, voy a tratar de deducir viendo con una buena lupa.


No te vuelvas loco con eso, sólo medí continuidad con el tester. Si es como supongo, deberían estar unidos.
Si no dan continuidad... bueno, ya veremos.


kikoaaf dijo:


> Resulta que sin los 840 y con la lampara en serie la fuente tampoco arranca (el mismo problema).
> Ahora, sin la lampara arranca de maravilla!


Es lo de la protección por baja tensión que te decía varios posts más arriba. Con los 10V que te deja eso en la entrada, se protege.
Debe estar entre las especificaciones esa tensión de umbral, fijate si la encontrás para hacer pruebas con lámparas en serie, pero desde ya te digo que tendrá que ser de mucha potencia la que uses (o poner varias en paralelo).
Si probás sin lámparas, usá una fuente que entregue poca corriente: Si algo sale mal, no revienta todo.

Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf

Los pines 2 y 4 estan conectados juntos si. Me voy a soldar los 840 a ver que pasa, pienso probar con una fuentecita de 12V 1.5A a ver que pasa.
En el proximo mesaje, o voy a estar muy feliz, o llorando!!! jejeje
Saludos.


----------



## ibdali

la discusión de la tensión necesaria salió porque tu dijiste que con 200v alcanzaba. Cosa que no es así si fuera half-bridge, te lo dice el mismo documento que has puesto. Yo me equivoque en decir full-bridge pero lo dije en un par de post mas arriba, bien claro dije que lo había dicho al revés. Entonces de que me hablas de que estabas en lo correcto???. Este mismo documento respalda lo que yo decía de que con 200v no podíamos asegurar que fuera suficiente, pero tu insistías en que si.

Con respecto a las imágenes de los otros post sobre clase d no demuestran absolutamente nada. Mis imágenes eran del gate de los mosfet, y comparaba un mosfet con el otro, para demostrar la importancia de los parámetros, bajo condiciones de pruebas iguales, en las condiciones que se encuentran en una etapa de salida de este tipo. No podes comparar ni descalificar mis imágenes donde el nivel de prueba que yo he hecho es perfecto para demostrar lo que digo. Y las imágenes de los otros post te muestran las ondas de salida. Ahora que tu no entiendas lo que ves, ya no es culpa mía.

Pero bueno...........por tus palabras veo que no has aprendido nada de lo que he dicho. La nota de aplicación de IRF da una simple pasada muy por encima de estos parámetros, y con eso pretendes respaldar lo que dices????, por otro lado en ningún momento niega todo lo que he dicho.

Todo el respaldo de lo que he dicho esta en las imágenes que he puesto, te voy a pedir por favor que no me descalifiques en cuanto a falta de conocimientos sobre especialmente este tema, porque realmente te estas equivocando desde la ignorancia. Y lo digo con respeto.

Saludos!!


----------



## kikoaaf

Bueno, la cosa es que el amplificador, amplifica!!!! jejeje
Con los 840 en la etapa de salida, a muy baja potencia y con una impedancia de 16 ohm, el ampli anda de 10, ni un ruidito. Bueno, ahora no me queda mas que conseguir los MOSFET de salida originales!!!
Se podran conseguir por ahi?? Asi los encargo si es que los envian.
Le mando un calido abrazo a todos los que me han colaborado, saludos para todos ellos!


----------



## Cacho

ibdali dijo:


> Con respecto a las imágenes de los otros post sobre clase d no demuestran absolutamente nada. Mis imágenes eran del gate de los mosfet, y comparaba un mosfet con el otro, para demostrar la importancia de los parámetros, bajo condiciones de pruebas iguales, en las condiciones que se encuentran en una etapa de salida de este tipo. No podes comparar ni descalificar mis imágenes donde el nivel de prueba que yo he hecho es perfecto para demostrar lo que digo. Y las imágenes de los otros post te muestran las ondas de salida. Ahora que tu no entiendas lo que ves, ya no es culpa mía.


Entiendo lo que veo y lo que vi, pero gracias por la aclaración. Del lado de los gates lo que mostrabas era la respuesta de tu montaje (el que fuera, que nunca pusiste el esquema) frente a las distintas características de los gates de ambos transistores.
En las imágenes de los posts que te pasé se ve cómo la división por 0,8-0,9 y la posterior multiplicación por 1,5 da un número muy por encima de lo que en la realidad se necesita. De hecho, la sobretensión que ven entre D y S se ve que no pasa del 20% cuando en el diseño según esa fórmula te lleva a multiplicar por 1,875 (un 87,5% más) o 1,66 (66% más).
Sobredimensiona con ganas.

Perdón si no aclaré a qué apuntaban las fotos que cité, supuse erróneamente que iban a ser interpretadas como lo hice yo.

Aparte de esto, esas imágenes son tan válidas como las tuyas, con el agregado de que tenés disponible el esquema de lo que se está probando.


ibdali dijo:


> Pero bueno...........por tus palabras veo que no has aprendido nada de lo que he dicho. La nota de aplicación de IRF da una simple pasada muy por encima de estos parámetros, y con eso pretendes respaldar lo que dices????, por otro lado en ningún momento niega todo lo que he dicho.



Y volvemos al mismo punto: ¿Dónde puedo leer todo esto que afirmás? ¿Dónde hay textos o documentos más avanzados? Alcanza con que pongas un link, el título de un libro, algún autor... Cualquier cosa. Hasta ahora el único respaldo que tienen tus palabras es... tu palabra. Esos textos que tanto distan de este (básico) brillan por su ausencia y hasta que tenga acceso a ellos no voy a creer que mágicamente tenga alguien razón.

Si bien esa nota no niega explícitamente lo que decís, simplemente todos los factores que mencionás se los salta y ni siquiera los menciona como problemáticos. Eso no es una omisión fortuita según entiendo.


ibdali dijo:


> ...te voy a pedir por favor que no me descalifiques en cuanto a falta de conocimientos...


Perdón, pero respondí a tu descalificación con la misma moneda.


ibdali dijo:


> Pongan el IRFP250 [...] pero de ahí a que se este  haciendo algo correctamente, con conocimiento y fundamentos es otra cosa  muy distinta.


Eso y llamarme desconocedor y carente de fundamentos, ¿no es lo mismo?.

Si por no creer lo que planteás yo soy pasible de ser tratado de ignorante, por no creer vos lo que yo digo sos pasible de lo mismo.
Ley pareja, ley justa.

De todfas formas, estoy completamente de acuerdo con vos en dejar als descalificaciones de lado. No repetiré los términos en tanto no repitas los tuyos.
-----------

@Kiko:
¿Qué tensión tenés entre D y S de los 840?
Medilo con un tester común en contínua, que con la alta frecuencia que lleva eso sería rarísimo que la detectara como alterna.
Con ese dato se puede arriesgar un reemplazo con más exactitud.

Y una última cosa: ¿Cómo están conectados los MOSFET al final? Los gates van 2 y 1 al driver y ¿todos los drain y los sources juntos? (a través de resistencias de bajo valor quizá)
¿Funciona con un MOSFET por lado? (en cualquier posición).

Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf

Los gates van como tu dices en el post anterior, por medio de una resistencia de 20 ohmios. Luego, 3 de los MOSFET conectan el drain y los otros 3 el source todo junto a la salida, lo que hallo rarisimo es que no se conecten por medio de un resistor de baja resistencia y alta potencia como esperaba encontrar.
Bueno, luego hago la prueba que tu me dices. Quiza tenga posibilidades de conseguir los originales, encontre en una casa de Bogota que los tiene (Betacolor LTDA), y justo mi padrino esta en un congreso medico en Bogota, asi que si me puedo contactar con el quiza los consiga.
Un calido abrazo a todos!

Edit:
Entre Drain y Source (en los 840) hay 82.8V


----------



## ibdali

Hola, cuando dije* "Pongan el IRFP250 [...] pero de ahí a que se este haciendo algo correctamente, con conocimiento y fundamentos es otra cosa muy distinta"*, me refería a que el IRFP250 no es un reemplazo correcto, entonces si decidían ponerlo era solo "por ponerlo" y no porque estemos haciendo las cosas bien. Con eso no pretendía descalificar a nadie y tampoco fue dirigido a nadie, fue solo una opinión por la insistencia de usar ese transistor. De todas formas pido disculpas si se entendió mal lo que he dicho, tendré más cuidado al expresarme.

Con respecto a lo de la tensión, hay dos cosas para aclarar:

En primer lugar usar un factor 1.5 para contemplar los picos de tensión tiene sentido en caso de estar trabajando con una potencia elevada, mas de 700-800w rms, que en nuestro caso sería totalmente correcto (1500w rms). Esto es a causa de que los picos producidos son proporcionales a la corriente que circula. Por lo cual, si hablamos de 200w rms seguramente no deberíamos usar un factor 1.5 porque sobre-dimensionaríamos totalmente la tensión necesaria, seguramente en ese caso un factor 1.1 o 1.2 sería correcto. Por otro lado, si trabajamos a potencias altas la tensión Vds es mayor, por lo cual la inductancia parásita del componente también va a ser mayor, con lo cual los picos producidos también lo van a ser. Por ello que en el documento de IR no observas que utilizan un factor tan elevado (con 1.1 hasta 250w rms es correcto).

En segundo lugar, la medición de estos picos no es tan simple, como ya lo he dicho, se necesita un instrumental bastante preciso, ya que los tiempos en los cuales se producen son tan pequeños que difícilmente observemos correctamente esto en un osciloscopio común. Además recordemos que el mismo transistor acumula cargas, con lo cual la tensión que ve este es mayor a la que podemos observar midiendo la alimentación.

De esto sale que usar un factor 1.5 sea correcto en este caso (1500w rms), y que el ampli traiga un transistor de 300v. Pero yo no generalicé esto para todo amplificador clase d. En las mismas imágenes que yo posteé tampoco se observan estos picos tan elevados, ya que ni el instrumental me lo permite, ni la potencia de salida es tan elevada. 


En cuanto a las imágenes que posteé tienen cierta particularidad que la hacen importantes, que no hay formula que lo pueda expresar mejor que la simple imagen del osciloscopio. En ellas lo que pretendía mostrar es la importancia de la variación de los parámetros que hemos hablado, ya que en ellas he utilizado el mismo driver (tiempos de conmutación y demás también) para ambos transistores, por lo cual la única variación entre una y otra es solo el componente. La etapa de salida montada es half-bridge, sin red de amortiguamiento ni nada mas(a excepción donde lo diga), con el fin de poder observar las variaciones de la onda en el gate que producen estos parámetros, ya que lo que muestro es el gate de los mosfet y no la onda de salida. La etapa final del driver, la cual entrega la corriente es de transistores bipolares,  con lo cual tiene una gran ventaja para mostrar estos efectos, que si fuera un driver con su etapa final a mosfet sería diferente. Por otro lado la base de tiempo es bastante pequeña.  Entonces, en esas simples imágenes podemos ver claramente las variaciones y efectos que produce los factores que hemos hablado. En eso no puede haber duda, esos efectos se producen y son fácilmente observables (algunos). Podemos discutir la corriente que circula y su cálculo, como si se verá o no mayormente exigido el driver, los valores de tensión en el encendido y demás, pero los efectos que producen solo se pueden ver y analizar gráficamente.

Ahora, como generalmente se utilizan driver muy capaces, de salidas generalmente con mosfet, se tiende a que estos efectos sean lo más amortiguados posibles y que el diseñador se preocupe lo menos posible. Sin embargo esto no quiere decir que no influyan en el funcionamiento, ni que se dejen de tener en cuenta.
Generalmente podemos ver estos efectos como pérdida de eficiencia y distorsión, que por algún lado podríamos decir que no sería tan importante, porque va a seguir funcionando el equipo. Pero la etapa de salida de un amplificador clase d es bastante crítica,  una simple fluctuación de la onda del gate puede encender al mosfet antes de tiempo y conmutar ambos a la vez. Como un retardo en el encendido o apagado también puede generar perdidas de eficiencia,  que parece que 10ns no es nada, pero se transforma en varios watts mas disipados. Así también con el encendido dispar de los mosfet, y la tensión baja en el gate. Lamentablemente un transistor que no es óptimo para estos usos trae todos estos parámetros en contra, entonces no solo una simple variación es la que hace que no sirva, sino el conjunto de ellas. Amplificadores como el que hablamos trabajan y fueron diseñados para trabajar con transistores optimizados, como el que justamente trae, entonces por ello no es correcto reemplazarlo por otro sin tener medianamente en cuenta esto. Como ya dije, es común repararlo y al poco tiempo vuelve a quemarse. 
Lamentablemente no es tan simple conseguir el original, entonces hay que tratar de conseguir alguno que posea buenas características en general y por lo menos posea una tensión Vds de 250v, que no es suficiente si se lo lleva a los 1500w rms que entrega, pero rara vez esta al 100% de potencia entonces ante la falta del original nos podemos arriesgar  por unos 25v que nos faltan, pero no poner uno de 200v porque seguramente superará esa tensión en funcionamiento normal.

kikoaaf: por un lado te felicito por tus avances, por lo menos amplifica, je! je!. Por otro lado no es raro que no estén conectados por una resistencia de bajo valor, ya que estas producirían ruidos(acuérdate de la frecuencia de trabajo), y se necesitan unas bastantes caras para que no lo hagan. Por ello  es común encontrarlo en un clase a/b, donde una resistencia barata de carbón o alambre sirve, y no en en clase d donde esas producirían mucho ruido y algunas otras desventajas. Igualmente en algunos amplificadores clase d se encuentran pero son resistencias de mayor calidad, y se incluyen filtros entre las resistencias y la fuente,  generalmente amplis profesionales.


Saludos!!


----------



## kikoaaf

Gracias por la explicacion Ibdali, por otro lado, lo prometido es deuda.


----------



## kikoaaf

Lamentablemente se me hizo imposible conseguir los originales, tengo entendido que el IRFP250 no seria un buen reemplazo, pero siendo el unico que se puede consiguir por estos lados me tendre que arriesgar. Como el ampli nunca fue usado a mas de un 30%, y tampoco se usara a mas de eso, puedo utilizar la ecuacion que menciono Ibdali por alli arriba, para una potencia de 600Wrms, que mesomenos seria a la potencia que se utiliza este ampli (500 + 100 de margen), el resultado me da 172.9V, por lo cual podria utilizar el IRFP. Entiendo que tecnicamente no esta bien hecho el cambio, pero es la unica forma que tengo de ponerlo a funcionar (Que otro puede haber de 36A, 300 o 250V?). ¿Que consecuencias puede traer de no superar los 600Wrms?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cacho

kikoaaf dijo:


> ...para una potencia de 600Wrms, que mesomenos seria a la potencia que se utiliza este ampli (500 + 100 de margen), el resultado me da 172.9V, por lo cual podria utilizar el IRFP. Entiendo que tecnicamente no esta bien hecho el cambio, pero es la unica forma que tengo de ponerlo a funcionar (Que otro puede haber de 36A, 300 o 250V?). ¿Que consecuencias puede traer de no superar los 600Wrms?


Es bastante probable que el IRFP250 no tenga problemas trabajando en ese  ampli. En todo caso vas a tener unos 165V entre D y S más el pico que  meta la inductancia. Si ese pico llega hasta un 20% de la tensión total  de alimentación (y eso no es poco) estás justo en el límite. 
Yo iría por esos, pero si no te gustan, a seguir buscando. 

Por MOSFET de 250V, fijate los IRFB4227/4229 o preguntale al vendedor  que tengas a mano en la casa de electrónica. Él va a saber qué tiene en  stock y qué no.

La fórmula para el cálculo de potencias de la que hablábamos se puede  expresar como: 
[latex]V_{DS}=2*V_{rail}*Factor de seguridad[/latex] 
(Estoy practicando  cómo escribir fórmulas en Latex, perdón por el formulerío que quizá sea demasiado).

El otro planteo arranca de la base de que conocés la potencia declarada o  la que pretendés alcanzar y llega a esa expresión final. Si P es la  potencia y R es la impedancia de carga, entonces  [latex]\frac{\sqrt{2*P*R}} {M}[/latex] representa a la tensión de  alimentación de uno de los rieles. 

Ya le vengo tomando la mano al Latex... No es tan complicado para las  cosas básicas.
Como [LATEX]P_{efectiva}=\frac{V^2} {2R}[/LATEX], la otra expresión se  ve que es [LATEX]\frac{\sqrt{2*\frac{V^2} {2*R} *R}} {M}[/LATEX].
Como al modular/demodular vas a tener un cambio de tensión, se incluye  el factor M en el denominador. Todo eso es una forma de llegar a la tensión de alimentación necesaria para lograr cierta potencia, cosa que en tu caso no hace falta porque  partís de esa tensión directamente.

Al multiplicar por 2 ese número estás sacando la tensión total (165V en  tu caso) de alimentación y lo que ponés después es el factor de  seguridad.
Ese factor de seguridad es el que contempla los picos (esos que parecen rebotes) que podés ver en las imágenes de los posts que mencioné un poco más arriba, hace como una semana.

Cuando uno de los transistores abre, el otro está cerrado; si no, hay humito y olor a quemado. Entonces el cerrado ve toda la tensión (no conduce, sólo la ve) más ese pico. Así lo uses a 10W o a plena potencia, el pico es igual porque depende de la corriente inicial que va sobre la bobina de filtrado de la alta frecuencia y esa es siempre la misma (si no cambiás ela impedancia del parlante). Después variará el ancho del pulso (el tiempo que conduce el transistor, en definitiva) para darte más o menos potencia.
De las cosas que están en tus manos, lo único que puede modificar eso es la impedancia del parlante (cambia la corriente que circula).

Sin instrumental para medir cómo trabaja ese ampli no puedo asegurar nada, pero apostaría a que con los IRFP250 no vas a tener problemas (tenés un 20% de margen). Van a trabajar sin mucho que les sobre, pero deberían ir bien. Si no, a unos de 250V (tenés 50% de margen ahí) o a unos de 300V (50% de margen y aún así les queda un 20% más).


Saludos

Edit (me olvidaba):
La disipación máxima la vas a tener cuando la potencia de uso sea máxima, los tiempos de conducción serán máximos y esa es la que depende más de la Rdson. La disipación de swicheo y la de Gate serán bastante constantes. De todas formas y hagas lo que hagas, con esos 6 transistores te sobra para acomodar lo que disipes hasta una eficiencia del 65% (eran de 250W si mal no recuerdo). Vas bastante cubierto.


----------



## kikoaaf

Impecable, muchas gracias por la explicacion cacho!!! Me parece que quiza compre por internet ya que los IRFP250 que consigo aca me salen $266 c/u, osea U$S13,3 (lo que me parece un abuso:enfadado. Y al comprar por internet aprovecho y me traigo alguno mas grande, en definitiva, estuve viendo en la pagina de GM Electronica que tienen algunos un poco mas grandes, algo de 36A y 500V. ¿Tenes idea si GM manda a Uruguay? ¿Has comprado por internet? ¿En donde?.
Y sino, a morir con los IRFP250 de 266 mangos
Bueno, un abrazo enorme, muchas gracias!

Edit:

Estos son los que aparecen en la pagina de GM elecreonica que creo me podrian servir:
IRFP31N50L --> 31A --> 500V
IRFP32N50K  --> 32A --> 500V
IRFPS37N50  --> 36A --> 500V
STW45NM50  --> 45A --> 500V
STW45NM60  --> 45A --> 600V

Que opinan?


----------



## Cacho

Dan bien las tensiones, pero van a calentar bastante al lado de los que traía el eequipo original.

Fijate si tienen el IRFP254 (23A/250V/Rdson:0,14), es un poco más conveniente para esto y probablemente sea más barato 

Por internet he comprado, pero no a GM. Si buscás calidad, la mejor recomendación que te puedo hacer es encarar para Elko. Sólo como muestra, los IRFP250 ahí cuestan US$5 y monedas más IVA (la mitad que los de tu tierra) y ahí no venden cosas truchas, seguro. Fijate si te sirve.

Saludos


----------



## kikoaaf

Bueno, escribo para comentar los resultados, espere un buen tiempo para ver si algo fallaba, y por el momento la potencia sigue funcionando. Al final coloque los IRFP250, estan funcionando desde finales de mayo y ni un problema, se la bancan bien de bien.
Un abrazo y saludos a todos los que me ayudaron!


----------



## Cacho

De nada por lo que me toque y gracias por el comentario. 
Me alegra saber que funcionó y que no me equivoqué con el reemplazo .


Saludos


----------



## Demonk

Ayuda tengo el mismo problema con el ruidito en la misma zona como muestra el amigo KIKOAAF 

Reemplaze los IRF3205 por IRF1010 y los IXTQ36N30P por IRFP150N

Lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de 13.8v* 5 amp al conectarlo el equipo enciende y alos pocos segundos comienza hacer el ruidito y se activa la proteccion


----------



## Don Plaquetin

hola tengo un problema con una potencia de auto marca *Burn* modelo *CAD-6150-4*

El problema es el siguiente: al conectarlo a 12 Volts se prende el led de *Thermal* y la fuente no arranca teste algunos componentes y se ven gastados y bien machucada de estar al limite de temperatura. Me comentaron que el problema puede estar por la parte del integrado *TL494*, No e logrado encontrar nada, pero SI este no arranca. Alguien sabe por donde tendría que encara esta reparación 

Cordial saludos Atte *SSTC*



Posdata: SI quieren mas detalle pregunten nomas


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Bueno estuve mirando y el *NTC* creo que esta bien cuando esta frio marca *250KΩ* y cuando le aplico calor llega a *25KΩ* me imagino que esta bien, este proviene de los mosfet a través de 2 transistores uno por cada 3 mosfet y desde ahi va a el TL494 el tema que los transistores ninguno esta quemado ni nada después mira el operacional que te avisa los datos de que la temperatura esta mal y este proviene desde cable azul desde los transistores asociados al TL494.

​
bueno si encuentro mas datos le comunico, Si me equivoque en algo corrección no es mal venida


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Luego de notar que los operacionales solo muestran detalle y no emiten señal al TL494 quedaba por ver SI el problema estaba en el mismo integrado lo desoldé y coloque un zócalo de 8+8 y coloque el mio y Eureca.. Después busque entre las piezas reciclada en zona de repuestos de fuentes ATX tome uno de los tanto *TL494* que tengo, lo cambie y 10 punto la potencia volvió a la vida. Si logro hacerme de tiempo prometo una prueba por encima, que trabaje una 10% nada mas...

Saludo Atte *SSTC*


----------



## Don Plaquetin

bueno aquí les dejo el vídeo del amplificador andando 






esta prueba solo se hace a 5 watts en un solo canal por vez no jueguen porque si se re-calientan los transistores toda la reparación le saldrá muy cara.. Con una alimentación de 12Volts la fuente converte DC DC lleva eso 12V a 20+20 en el vídeo verán que los led verdes prende en forma inmediata porque se alimentan con 12V, pero el led rojo de GOOD solo enciendo cuando esta presente esta tensión de 20+20 

Si hay algo que me gusta de estos amplificadores que con una transformador de *14+14 Vac 150 watts*,,, te queda un equipo de hogar para hacer una buena fiesta y lo mejor es que el encendido es suave 

saludos Atte *SSTC*


----------

